# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Setembro 2014



## Zapiao (1 Set 2014 às 00:27)

*Regras deste tópico:*


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 11:43)

Também desejo tempo mais fresco.
Segundo o que estou a prever e pelo que se vê nos modelos, a partir dos dias 8/9 de setembro já teremos alguma instabilidade e temperaturas mais frescas...
O mês de setembro terá altos e baixos, sol e alguma instabilidade.


----------



## Zapiao (1 Set 2014 às 12:40)

O Meteociel mete chuva para dia 11 com alguma significancia


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Set 2014 às 12:51)

joselamego disse:


> Também desejo tempo mais fresco.
> Segundo o que estou a prever e pelo que se vê nos modelos, a partir dos dias 8/9 de setembro já teremos alguma instabilidade e temperaturas mais frescas...
> O mês de setembro terá altos e baixos, sol e alguma instabilidade.



Parece que a instabilidade vai ser anticipada para amanhã

Previsão para 3ª feira, 2.setembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade até ao final da manhã nas regiões do litoral
oeste a sul do Cabo Mondego, podendo persistir em alguns locais.
*Durante a tarde, aumento temporário de nebulosidade nas regiões
do interior Norte e Centro com condições favoráveis à ocorrência
de aguaceiros e trovoada*.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir do meio da tarde
e soprando temporariamente moderado (15 a 25 km/h) de nordeste
no interior Norte e Centro até ao final da manhã.
Possibilidade de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal no litoral oeste.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Sul e no
litoral Norte e Centro.


----------



## Névoa (1 Set 2014 às 13:07)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece que a instabilidade vai ser anticipada para amanhã
> 
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 2.setembro.2014
> 
> ...



A não esquecer a previsão de ontem do Stormy:


www.meteopt.com/forum/439199-post135.html


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 13:45)

Verdade o Stormy previu bem essa instabilidade para amanhã, sobretudo no interior norte e centro
depois nos dias 8/9 de setembro será mais generalizado!


----------



## rozzo (1 Set 2014 às 16:48)

É relativamente pouco provável, mas não descartaria totalmente a possibilidade de já hoje a partir do início da noite, e pela madrugada, se formar alguma convecção de base média/alta, típica de alguma instabilidade com pouca humidade disponível, e de assim poder ocorrer alguma trovoada isolada (provavelmente quase seca, dada a atmosfera seca e a base alta das nuvens)
É um cenário relativamente "típico" nestess fluxos de Sul em tempo mais quente, sendo geralmente o Norte do país o mais beneficiado. Alguns modelos assim indicam essa ténue possibilidade já hoje. Isto além das já referidas previsões para amanhã claro.


*Global GFS*:









*Mesoscala EURO4*:


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Set 2014 às 20:24)

Os modelos cada vez mais consistentes na previsão de mudança de tempo a partir de dia 6\7, parece quase certo que a partir do próximo FDS vamos ter tempo mais fresco e instabilidade, aguardemos.


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2014 às 20:58)

Meteofan disse:


> Os modelos cada vez mais consistentes na previsão de mudança de tempo a partir de dia 6\7, parece quase certo que a partir do próximo FDS vamos ter tempo mais fresco e instabilidade, aguardemos.




Sim, eu já tinha escrito isso aqui no fórum, que a partir dos dias 8/9 de setembro o tempo vai mudar, ou seja o padrão, e que trará alguma instabilidade e temperaturas mais frescas,,,


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Set 2014 às 03:29)

Todos os Sindicatos dos Professores, dos  Juízes, dos Pais de Filhos em idade escolar e afins, vão apresentar uma queixa crime contra o comportamento do Verão neste último Agosto.
E como Setembro, mais uma vez, parece querer fazer a diferença , os sindicatos vão propor que para o ano , as aulas , os julgamentos e todas as demais actividades  recomecem só em meados de Outubro, sendo o Agosto,o Julho de agora.
E se as reivindicações forem atendidas e o Agosto de 2015 ,imagine-se, é uma cópia do de 2003 ?
Pode acontecer.
Ou dito de uma outra maneira, não menosprezando a determinação na luta, nunca,
nesta área,  para garantir tempo de Verão nas nossas férias, só se forem marcadas na semana anterior.
E mesmo assim, por vezes há surpresas.
Veja-se a incerteza que os modelos apresentam, neste momento,para daqui a uns pares de dias. 
Só as nortadas estão afastadas.


----------



## Névoa (2 Set 2014 às 04:40)

O que os modelos têm feito, também, é aumentar um bocadinho as máximas e aumentar muito, mesmo muito, as mínimas. Se isto vingar, prevejo dias de cozedura em lume brando, não obstante a falta de pujança das máximas. E isso sim já me lembra mais a entrada do outono do ano passado, ainda que esta situação só acontecesse em finais de Outubro de 2013, quando mais adiante, aliás, tivemos um dos halloweens mais quentes de sempre (mais que em 2011, até).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (2 Set 2014 às 04:47)

Névoa disse:


> O que os modelos têm feito, também, é aumentar um bocadinho as máximas e aumentar muito, mesmo muito, as mínimas. Se isto vingar, prevejo dias de cozedura em lume brando, não obstante a falta de pujança das máximas. E isso sim já me lembra mais a entrada do outono do ano passado, ainda que esta situação só acontecesse em finais de Outubro de 2013, quando mais adiante, aliás, tivemos um dos halloweens mais quentes de sempre (mais que em 2011, até).




Dias de cozedura em lume brando quando nem chegará aos 30ºC?


----------



## Névoa (2 Set 2014 às 04:55)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Dias de cozedura em lume brando quando nem chegará aos 30ºC?


Cozedura em lume brando eu chamo àquele calor abafado dos dias encobertos com alta humidade relativa. Objectivamente, não são dias quentes, mas pelo menos para nós, animais que suamos, e uma vez que este mecanismo fica comprometido por causa da alta HR, a sensação é de ser-se uma ervilha numa sopa. De ervilhas.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2014 às 11:31)

Bom Dia!!!

Hoje decidi fazer uma previsão para o tempo desta tarde, segundo o modelo GFS.
A área amarela no mapa significa as zonas favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.






Esta é a minha previsão para esta tarde, se não concordarem digam.


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Set 2014 às 14:39)

Bem olhando as previsões pode-se dizer que as temperaturas máximas nos próximos dias vão andar perfeitamente dentro da média pelo menos para o litoral norte. Se assim continuar prevejo que o mês acabe normal ao nível das máximas, já que as mínimas estão altas e vão continuar. E a instabilidade sempre se vai concretizar para que dias e para que regiões?


----------



## aqpcb (2 Set 2014 às 17:12)

Já se estão a formar as nossas amigas ao largo da costa e uma deve entra pela zona de lisboa talves um pouco mais para cima


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2014 às 17:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> Bom Dia!!!
> 
> Hoje decidi fazer uma previsão para o tempo desta tarde, segundo o modelo GFS.
> A área amarela no mapa significa as zonas favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.
> ...



segundo o que ta a acontecer agora devias ter esticado ate Bragança


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Set 2014 às 18:34)

aqpcb disse:


> Já se estão a formar as nossas amigas ao largo da costa e uma deve entra pela zona de lisboa talves um pouco mais para cima



São apenas nuvens altas (Cirrus), portanto inofensivas.


Neste momento apenas a NO e no interior de Portugal continental existe alguma instabilidade.

Quanto ao litoral penso que não haverá nada, mas veremos.


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2014 às 18:57)

para domingo e segunda o gfs mostra interessante nesta saida 

Domingo:











Segunda:


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 05:13)

A situação desta anomalia da temperatura da superfície do oceano (SST), mais de 2º entre a Madeira e os Açores,  se se mantiver pode ser uma bomba relógio para nós:





inclui uma zona com temperaturas superficiais acima dos 26º


----------



## stormy (3 Set 2014 às 05:14)

Boas...

*Para a RAA, nas proximas 72-96h,* as condições Meteorologicas deverão manter-se algo adversas...

Em altura uma perturbação  de  origem polar  desce até ao Atlantico subtropical e afecta as ilhas,  tornando-se estacionaria em equilibrio entre uma onda no jet subtropical e um canal de advecção de vorticidade/ar frio  ligado ao jet polar.

Á superficie o anticiclone quebra-se, com uma bolsa a afectar a Europa W e outra a oeste dos Açores.
Sobre o sector NE do Atlantico subtropical, uma vasta area de baixas pressões entre os dois nucleos Anticiclonicos  advecta ar tropical maritimo que afecta as ilhas Portuguesas e a margem oeste da Peninsula.

A interacção entre o complexo cavado/cut-off em altura e esta pluma de humidade tropical deverão gerar instabilidade moderada a forte, com bolsas MLCAPE até 1000-2000J/Kg.

Haverá suporte dinamico e shear adequados para a genese de varios sistemas convectivos lineares e em cluster que colocam um risco de precipitação excessiva e rajadas de vento fortes ou marginalmente severas.

Nas proximas 72h a unica porção de terra que será afectada serão as ilhas Açoreanas...no entanto, a  partir do fim de semana, há indicações de que a perturbação em altura  possa reiniciar um movimento lento para E/NE, podendo vir a desestabilizar o tempo no continente e RAM...será uma situação a seguir com alguma atenção.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2014 às 05:24)

stormy disse:


> Boas...
> 
> *Para a RAA, nas proximas 72-96h,* as condições Meteorologicas deverão manter-se algo adversas...
> 
> ...



Bom dia Stormy, obrigado por esta antevisão.
O que poderemos dizer do que se aproxima da Madeira já hoje?


StormRic disse:


>



imagem recente




em animação tem uma estrutura peculiar que até faz lembrar a génese de uma depressão tropical, mas espero estar enganado.
http://www.sat24.com/en/ce?ir=true

a última saída do GFS, das 00h, dissipa esta perturbação sem praticamente atingir a RAM, no entanto a previsão do IPMA dá-lhe considerável importância e fala de precipitação que pode ser forte. Confuso!


----------



## stormy (3 Set 2014 às 13:54)

Bom...a chegar á Madeira parece ser um vortice de origem tropical...não  deverá evoluir porque as condições  não são favoraveis,o fluxo em altura está a empurrar toda   convecção para nordeste  do vortice.

Ontem parecia ter melhor aspecto, quando  estava bem a SW da RAM mas entretanto deteriorou-se. 

Ainda assim está mais saudavel do que aquilo que o GFS  colocava ontem, e a imagem de satelite mostra uma  circulação bem defenida com alguns focos convectivos intensos...algumas rajadas de vento e precipitação pontualmente forte/excessiva poderão ocorrer em especial nas vertentes sul e pontos mais altos da Madeira.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2014 às 17:56)

GFS continua a prever instabilidade no domingo











e tambem ja mostra instabilidade na quarta e quinta


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2014 às 18:09)

Mesmo interessante o que tem modelado o GFS. Esperemos que não mude muito até lá, mas já se sabe como é nesta fase do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2014 às 18:10)

david 6 disse:


> GFS continua a prever instabilidade no domingo



Vai estar tempo de Sul durante uma serie de dias, portanto, a humidade não vai faltar.
Bem ao que parece o ECMWF foi atras do GFS, no que se refere a trovoada prevista para Domingo aqui no litoral.
Maravilha, venham elas.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2014 às 20:15)

Boas tardes,

Olhando aos modelos eu ainda não deitaria os foguetes antes da festa porque os modelos estão muito instáveis nesta altura do ano, e previsões acima de 72 ou 96 horas com depressões em altitude são sempre uma incógnita.
Neste momento apenas lá para Domingo os modelos têm alguma consistência com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas na tarde de Domingo ....
Após isso os modelos vão cavando menos ou cavando mais, aproximando ou afastando a depressão do território e a chuva e a trovoada está quase toda no mar. Com este panorama neste momento o grande beneficiado é a região norte e  enquanto que aqui mais a sul o panorama para já não é favorável. 
Mas quem mora no litoral oeste pode pensar em preparar as câmaras pois as condições para trovoadas são muito boas neste momento. 
Para aqui vamos ver se isto tem mais expressão em superficie e se aproxima-se mais aqui do Algarve !


----------



## 3R4ZOR (4 Set 2014 às 09:09)

Vamos ter festa rija no Domingo.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Set 2014 às 10:09)

Muito poucas alterações nos modelos desde o dia de ontem, destaque somente para que alguns modelos indicam já no Sábado aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir da tarde no litoral norte e centro, algo que deverá persistir até á tarde do dia de Domingo.
Aqui no Algarve vai começar a mesma sina do ano passado, vê-las a partir do Baixo Alentejo para cima ....

Depois na Segunda e Terça em principio teremos dias mais calmos segundo os dados actuais, podendo a chuva voltar depois na Quarta Feira com intensidade e localização ainda incertas dependendo do cavamento da depressão e da sua expressão em superfície.

Portanto com chuva ou sem chuva parece que o Verão está com vontade de fazer uma pequena Pausa !


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Set 2014 às 10:31)

a intabilidade e generalizada para norte e centro ou e so para o litoral?


----------



## Aurélio (4 Set 2014 às 10:56)

celia salta disse:


> a intabilidade e generalizada para norte e centro ou e so para o litoral?



Vai haver mais periodos em que estará mais concentrada na região do litoral, e outros que será mais concentrada na região do interior norte e centro. Vai dar para todos aí a norte do Tejo !


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2014 às 11:49)

abaixo do Tejo fiquei surpreendido com esta saida para a minha zona, o gfs passou de uns 2 ou 3mm para + de 10mm , vamos estar atento as proximas saidas


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2014 às 12:33)

Vamos esperar até domingo para ver o que nos reserva a instabilidade.


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2014 às 13:35)

Tanto o GFS como o modelo europeu estão a modelar instabilidade para o próximo fim semana e alguma chuva, trovoada ( litoral e alguma no interior)
Começo a vislumbrar um setembro ameno e por vezes instável...


----------



## Brunomc (4 Set 2014 às 22:18)

As células andam muito perto 
Já é certo que no fim de semana vamos ter a mudança do tempo..


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2014 às 23:57)

Brunomc disse:


> As células andam muito perto
> Já é certo que no fim de semana vamos ter a mudança do tempo..


segundo a saída das 18h do GFS só chegam ao litoral Centro e Norte no Sábado de manhã.


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Domingo chuva para todo o país, segundo o nosso IPMA
que maravilha!!!


Continente

Previsão para domingo, 7.setembro.2014

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando
de sudoeste, soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões
do interior.

Atualizado a 5 de setembro de 2014 às 11:22 UTC


----------



## james (5 Set 2014 às 14:35)

De ontem para hoje , o IPMA reforçou e bem a previsão de instabilidade para este fim de semana .

Pensando em anos anteriores e atendendo à clássica instabilidade do mês de setembro , na minha opinião , este evento poderá ser ou um flop ou algo em grande .

Vamos aguardar . . .


----------



## lsalvador (5 Set 2014 às 15:34)

Seguimento das trovoadas em tempo real, registadas pelo blitzortung 

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=en


----------



## stormy (5 Set 2014 às 15:44)

Boas...

Sabado será  um  dia marcado por   alguma instabilidade, em especial em  partes  do litoral  N/Centro e interior N/Centro.

*Analise/Sinopica*

Em altura uma forte perturbação  mantem-se quase  estacionaria proximo aos Açores,  bloqueada   entre  uma onda no jet subtropical e um canal  de advecção de   ar frio  e vorticidade que  a liga   ao jet polar.
Associada a  esta perturbação, uma short wave avança  para NE no jet subtropical e passa um pouco ao largo do litoral norte.

Á superfície um vasto campo depressionario cobre o Atlântico subtropical NE, o fluxo no sector oeste da PI coloca-se de S/SW, e uma massa de ar tropical marítima avança  para norte.
A frente quente avançará sobre o SW do território a partir do final do dia de 6a, e chegará ao interior norte   e centro durante a tarde de Sábado.

A entrada deste ar quente e húmido ( Td2m>18ºC, TPW>40mm) em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno deverão gerar MLCAPE 500-1000J/Kg, e o aumento do shear e do suporte dinâmico associado á short wave em altura/frente quente á sfc deverão criar um  ambiente  favorável á génese  de vários focos convectivos.

No lit N/C e interior N/C, devido á  maior proximidade com a short wave e á persistência da circulação de S nos níveis baixos, as condições dinâmicas e termodinâmicas deverão ser suficiente para que surjam algumas células severas com capacidade de produzir precipitação excessiva e rajadas pontualmente fortes/marginalmente severas associadas a wet microbursts.
O caracter unidireccional do shear, o fluxo em geral  fraco a moderado entre a sfc e os 850hpa e  os perfis verticais praticamente saturados limitam bastante as chances de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento..

Por este motivo coloco um nível amarelo..um nível laranja não me parece adequado de momento já  que o shear modelado é insuficiente para garantir uma cobertura mais extensa de convecção severa.


----------



## Aspvl (5 Set 2014 às 22:46)

Notícias do Accuweather: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/spain-portugal-flooding-storms/33510294


----------



## Zapiao (6 Set 2014 às 00:15)

Aspvl disse:


> Notícias do Accuweather: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/spain-portugal-flooding-storms/33510294



É MUITO TRISTE os nossos media nao fazerem isto tambem ja sem falar no IPMA.


----------



## martinus (6 Set 2014 às 01:01)

O Freemeteo também está a dar aviso de tempo severo para Braga amanhã: chuva e trovoada.

http://i-weather.com/weather/braga/...tation=2986&language=english&country=portugal


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 01:12)

Para Lamego é igual, trovoada e aguaceiros!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2014 às 01:54)

Bem, para quem deseja uns belos dias seguidos de instabilidade atmosférica o GFS está um mimo, que mostra uma sucessão de depressões a estacionarem a oeste do continente português. Teríamos aí uns bons dias de chuva e trovoadas.

Mas é óbvio que isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas e o modelo tem mostrado isso mesmo ao variar bastante de run para run nos valores de precipitação, cape e etc. Ainda está longe de definido.


Para hoje é que é garantida, mas confesso que nunca estou muito confiante nestes eventos em que a lotaria vem ao de cima, mas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 09:47)

Amanha olhando aos modelos parece-me ser um dia de grande instabilidade, parece-me que vai haver grandes quantidades de precipitação em especial no Interior e com trovoada à mistura, e dado que os solos estão secos pode haver problemas com inundações.


----------



## stormy (6 Set 2014 às 13:49)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos um aumento da instabilidade, com possibilidade de um evento de tempo severo em porções do centro e do sul do território  continental.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura teremos duas perturbações associadas a um vasto campo depressionario centrado a W da PI.
Uma primeira  short-wave, com um eixo de vorticidade bem defenido, deverá entrar pelo SW  a partir das 00h e afectar em especial o litoral SW.
A segunda será um nucleo de vorticidade com expressão em  todos  os  niveis, que entrará pelo litoral centro e afectará o interior  centro e sul durante a 2a metade do dia.

Á superficie uma bolsa de ar tropical avança para norte, com Td2m>20ºC e Mixings até 12-15g/Kg, a interacção  deste ar quente e humido com ar mais frio associado ás perturbações nos niveis altos, e em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno deverão gerar valores de CAPE pontualmente até 1000-1500J/Kg.

Haverá forçamento dinamico abundante, quer á sfc quem em altura, e o  shear deverá ser suficiente para permitir convecção com  ciclos de vida longos.

*Dom00h-Dom12h*

Durante a 1a metade do dia uma short wave entrará pelo SW, já visivel no canais WV e IR, neste momento, a SW de Sagres.
Os modelos indicam que a perturbação chegará já com convecção activa, com o GFS a analisar uma cold pool/outflow boundary a entrar pelo SW a partir das 00h.
Esta cold pool estará associada a um cluster/MCS que, dadas as condições termodinamicas favoraveis, deverá manter-se activo até atingir terra.

Na dianteira do cluster o WRF00z modela um inflow jet aos 850hpa, e os perfis verticais do GFS para 38.5N/09.0W indicam perfis de shear unidireccionais que são *favoraveis á ocorrencia de  rajadas marginalmente severas associadas a bowing lines e segmentos lineares.*

Os valores de agua precipitavel elevados com perfis saturados até á tropopausa favorecem *wet microbursts com risco de rajadas fortes/marginalmente severas  e precipitação excessiva.*

*Dom12h----2f00h
*

Durante a 2a metade do dia, após a passagem da 1a short wave, uma compacta bolsa de vorticidade desprende-se do nucleo principal a W e entra pelo litoral centro.

Associada a esta perturbação, um forte campo de forçamento dinamico evolui, e em resposta forma-se uma lingua de baixas pressões nos niveis médios e baixos que avança desde o  litoral SW/centro até ao interior.

Associada a esta onda de niveis baixos, uma regiãode fluxo intenso establece-se, criando condições de shear mais interessantes...

Assim espera-se que na dianteira deste sistema surjam algumas linhas/bandas convectivas bem organizadas, assim como algumas células discretas, que deverão beneficiar de um ambiente *favoravel á ocorrencia de gust fronts e wet microbursts com risco de rajadas pontualmente severas e precipitação excessiva*

Devido a caracteristicas mesoescalares, não  se podem excluir areas com shear rotacional favoraveis á organização de alguma supercelula, que poderá gerar precipitação excessiva, rajadas severas e até algum tornado/gustnado.

:::::

Por estes motivos coloco um nivel laranja em boa parte do centro e sul...um nivel vermelho está para já excluido devido ao caracter  ainda mediocre do shear/v850 e a algumas duvidas relativamente ao grau de aquecimento diurno que realmente ocorrerá dada a nebulosidade.

No algarve coloco um nivel amarelo dado que a região ficará algo afastada da região optima de forçamento dinamico+CAPE.

No extremo N, o fluxo de S/SW nos niveis médios e altos deverá arrastar bastante nebulosidade  estratiforme (convective debris), pelo que há duvidas relativamente á quantidade de energia que estará disponivel...por este motivo não arrisco um  nivel laranja.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2014 às 14:13)

olhando para o sat24 parece que vamos ter uma tarde/noite de sábado bem animada...


----------



## Fernando Costa (6 Set 2014 às 15:16)

Finalmente a tão aguardada instabilidade. Amanhã promete. Aí está o outono a querer instalar-se aos poucos. A folha já está a cair. Sem dúvida um Setembro interessante. Só gostava de saber se a instabilidade é para continuar e até quando? Acham que ainda teremos dias de verão? Espero um Outubro à maneira.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Set 2014 às 15:18)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Finalmente a tão aguardada instabilidade. Amanhã promete. Aí está o outono a querer instalar-se aos poucos. A folha já está a cair. Sem dúvida um Setembro interessante. Só gostava de saber se a instabilidade é para continuar e até quando?



Segunda e Terça apesar de ainda se preverem alguns aguaceiros serão dias bem melhores no geral, mas a partir de quarta e durante vários dias espera-se instabilidade generalizada a todo o território. Apesar de ainda faltarem algum dias esse parece ser o cenário mais plausível, mas ainda poderá mudar, resta acompanhar.


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2014 às 20:43)

O GFS continua a modelar nas próximas horas linhas de instabilidade e assim continua pelo setembro a dentro... Algo me cheira que iremos ter um setembro à antiga.... Bem bom!!!!!


----------



## ruka (7 Set 2014 às 16:58)

Boa tarde...

olhando ao satélite a maior animação está em Espanha como já é habitual nestas situações de convecção...


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Set 2014 às 17:11)

Boas o que podemos esperar para a proxima semana?


----------



## ruka (7 Set 2014 às 17:19)

celia salta disse:


> Boas o que podemos esperar para a proxima semana?



novamente aguaceiros e trovoadas a partir de 4feira... amanha e terça são aguaceiros pouco frequentes


----------



## james (7 Set 2014 às 22:24)

Esta semana , ao que tudo indica , a instabilidade ira continuar , vamos ver o desenvolvimento dos modelos .

Contudo , tem que se ter em conta que este tipo de instabilidade tipica de transicao de estacoes e sempre algo localizada  ( como se viu este fim de semana ) . Por isso , uns vao ver muita coisa e outros vao ver as nuvens a passar ao largo .


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2014 às 00:14)

Mas olhem que o GFS tem piorando nas últimas saídas. Afastou as depressões mais para oeste de Portugal continental. Há uns dias estava muito mais interessante.

Se se mantiver assim iremos ter mais do mesmo, aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior. Mas vamos ter esperanças que volte a generalizar a instabilidade para ver se compensa este último fiasco de evento.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 09:34)

Interessante frente em formação no Atlântico,  vamos ver como evoluem as coisas nos próximos dias:






Os modelos não estão maus de momento, mas em termos de instabilidade seria desejável que a depressão se chegasse um pouco mais a Portugal, umas centenas de km para Leste fazem toda a diferença, mesmo assim as perspetivas são razoavelmente animadoras, vamos ver


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Set 2014 às 10:42)

Snifa disse:


> Interessante frente em formação no Atlântico,  vamos ver como evoluem as coisas nos próximos dias:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é mesmo isso, umas centenas de km's. Neste momento os modelos indicam a depressão mais a oeste e isso poderá fazer toda a diferença. Dependendo do posicionamento da mesma podemos ter instabilidade forte e generalizada ou então instabilidade mais dispersa. Ainda há esperança para um bom evento a partir de quarta, vamos aguardar.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 11:22)

Aviso do IPMA ( recebi agora por e-mail)



* **Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Porto**
*

Amarelo

*Precipitação*

*Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior*

*Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)**

A previsão descritiva, para já, não reflecte este aviso amarelo

EDIT: Já actualizaram:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 8.setembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
*Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes durante a tarde nas regiões Norte e
Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se do quadrante oeste durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima na região Norte.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral muito
nublado até meio da manhã, e diminuindo de nebulosidade a
partir do meio da tarde.
Aguaceiros pouco frequentes, mais prováveis até ao início da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

GRANDE PORTO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros pouco frequentes.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 8 de setembro de 2014 às 10:12 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 11:27)

Cá estão os avisos:

**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**

 **Bragança**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viseu**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Porto**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Guarda**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Vila Real**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Viana do Castelo**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Leiria**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Castelo Branco**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Aveiro**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Coimbra**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*

**Braga**

Amarelo
*Precipitação*
Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada em especial
nas regioes montanhosas do interior

Válido entre *2014-09-08 12:00:00* e *2014-09-08 20:59:59 (hora
UTC)*


----------



## rozzo (8 Set 2014 às 15:22)

A discussão sobre a performance dos modelos, assim como a concretização ou não das previsões é de facto um assunto muito interessante! Mas complica um pouco a leitura deste tópico, desta forma *foi movida para outro tópico adequado, naturalmente para ser continuada!*

Assim, aproveite-se este tópico já existente e parado há muito tempo para por lá discutir o assunto, se faz favor:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...rificacao-de-modelos-de-previsoes-4961-6.html

Vou aproveitar e mover os posts mais recentes para lá, para situar a conversa e promover a continuação da discussão. Não será fácil mover a conversa toda porque já vai um pouco longo o assunto, e é difícil de estar a filtrar os posts todos de forma justa como devem entender, mas farei o melhor possível.

Obrigado.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2014 às 15:25)

Quanto ao modelos, o GFS nesta última run mete a depressão ainda algo afastada de Portugal, o IPMA ( que segue o ECM )  nas sua previsões fala em aguaceiros para quarta e quinta, mas nem menciona ( para já ) a possibilidade de trovoadas.


----------



## james (8 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Snifa disse:


> Quanto ao modelos, o GFS nesta última run mete a depressão ainda algo afastada de Portugal, o IPMA ( que segue o ECM )  nas sua previsões fala em aguaceiros para quarta e quinta, mas nem menciona ( para já ) a possibilidade de trovoadas.





E instabilidade essencialmente no Centro e Sul .


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2014 às 18:24)

Boas tardes, 
Será desta que vejo alguma trovoada? 

Previsão para Cascais.


----------



## james (8 Set 2014 às 21:43)

Boas ,

ECM  volta a carregar na precipitação para os próximos 10 dias .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2014 às 02:37)

O GFS deu uma grande machadada na saída da 18h no que toca a precipitação mais a norte. Fiquei completamente desolado, por outro reforçou a precipitação a Sul.


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Set 2014 às 12:50)

Agradecia uma explicação para o facto de terem apagado o meu post de ontem à tarde neste tópico.
Não ofendi ninguém, não usei linguagem menos própria, falei sobre o estado actual do tempo com uma espreitadela aos próximos dias. Exprimi uma preferência pessoal.

Depois de dada a explicação, podem apagar este post.

Obrigado.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Set 2014 às 13:42)

Jota 21 disse:


> Agradecia uma explicação para o facto de terem apagado o meu post de ontem à tarde neste tópico.
> Não ofendi ninguém, não usei linguagem menos própria, falei sobre o estado actual do tempo com uma espreitadela aos próximos dias. Exprimi uma preferência pessoal.
> 
> Depois de dada a explicação, podem apagar este post.
> ...



Nao terá sido movido para o outro?


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2014 às 13:50)

*Jota21*, o teu post de ontem foi movido para o tópico de seguimento livre:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798-4.html#post440668


Outros foram movidos para o da verificação da performance modelos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...e-modelos-de-previsoes-4961-7.html#post440606


Apenas foram movidos para tornar mais fluída a leitura deste tópico de Previsão do Tempo e Modelos, que estava um pouco desorganizado com o off-topic. 
Temos esses tópicos alternativos para isto mesmo, para debater de forma mais "descontraída" essas opiniões, gostos pessoais, etc., que cada um tem os seus e é mais do que livre para os opinar, desde que respeitando os demais. Gostaríamos mesmo é de não continuar a ter neste tópico específico e muito importante para a imagem e credibilidade da nossa comunidade o tipo de discussões dispersas, e por vezes até "mesquinhas" que têm ocorrido por vezes infelizmente.

Agradeço que compreendam, e tentem manter o tópico "asseadinho"! Porque além do off-topic destas discussões, os próprios posts como este que estou a fazer agora são chatos, e são mais off-topic a encher páginas sem o que interessa... Era bom não termos necessidade de o fazer constantemente!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (9 Set 2014 às 14:10)

boa tarde a todos.alguem ja sabe novidades acerca da instabilidade prevista para amanha?Faltam as previsoes do nosso amigo stormy.


----------



## rozzo (9 Set 2014 às 14:10)

Um pouco no seguimento do que se está a discutir no tópico dos arquipélagos, a depressão vai andar a "pairar" ali pelo Atlântico, e poderá complicar um pouco nos Açores, com muitos dias de precipitação generosa.

Acumulados totais previstos nos próximos dias pelo GFS e pelo CMC:











(Atenção que no GFS os acumulados são até 180h e no CMC até 144h!)


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos um novo dia com alguma actividade que será pontualmente forte/severa em partes do centro e sul..


*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma nova  ondulação  com um eixo de vorticidade algo fragmentado  desprende-se de uma perturbação estacionaria a oeste da PI, e viaja no seio do jet subtropical até afectar a porção oeste da Península.

Associada a esta ondulação, áreas de forçamento dinâmico  e de fluxo/shear mais intensos afectam em especial Portugal continental.

Á superfície uma nova bolsa de humidade entra durante a madrugada,  com uma frente quente bem definida nos gradientes de mix.r. a avançar lentamente desde o litoral SW até ao eixo Portalegre-Braga.
A entrada de ar húmido em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno deverão gerar bolsas  de CAPE em torno aos 1000J/Kg, e a convergência ao longo da frente servirá de foco á  génese convectiva.

Dada a instabilidade moderada e o suporte dinamico adequado, células  com ciclos de vida relativamente longos deverão surgir....sendo que  as condições parecem essencialmente favoráveis a episódios de precipitação excessiva.

*Um nível amarelo é, assim, colocado para a região onde está modelado um melhor overlay entre o CAPE e a dinâmica.
Um nível mais elevado é excluído dado que o padrão de fluxo, o shear e os perfis termodinamicos são pouco favoráveis á ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento ou granizo, sendo que o único risco está associado á precipitação.*


----------



## Fernando Costa (9 Set 2014 às 18:32)

Quando é que vem tempo mais fresco? É que as noites estão quentes e os dias não estão melhores. Já ninguém aguenta mais. E a instabilidade sempre é para continuar até quando? Obrigado


----------



## james (9 Set 2014 às 19:12)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Quando é que vem tempo mais fresco? É que as noites estão quentes e os dias não estão melhores. Já ninguém aguenta mais. E a instabilidade sempre é para continuar até quando? Obrigado





Tempo mais fresco nao e para ja , ainda estamos no inicio de setembro , no verao , temperaturas proximas dos 30 ° C sao ainda normalissimas .

E no Litoral Norte , no nosso caso , ainda deve piorar , pois a medida que setembro vai avancando , os niveis de HR  vao aumentando  e com as temperaturas ainda elevadas , a sensacao de calor e reforcada .


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2014 às 20:05)

Olhando aos modelos, amanhã no Algarve existe a possibilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros que podem ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas, especialmente no barlavento algarvio, vários modelos dão precipitação no Barlavento e pouca precipitação no Sotavento, o Aladdin coloca precipitação, o Arome coloca precipitação no barlavento embora a maior quantidade fique no mar, o Hirlam coloca precipitação em praticamente todo o Algarve, 1º no Barlavento e depois no Sotavento. Esta é uma situação de instabilidade tanto pode chover em Faro, como em Olhão não cair uma pinga ou vice-versa.


----------



## Stinger (10 Set 2014 às 02:33)

Já crescem algumas celulas no oceano e com DEA's


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2014 às 12:51)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos alguma actividade  em especial no litoral norte e centro...

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Após a passagem de uma ondulação em altura hoje, amanhã entra uma dorsal em altura, com ar mais quente e seco e com subsidencia nos niveis altos.

O fluxo em altura mantem-se de SW, com perfis de shear em geral fracos e unidireccionais.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, ar tropical , que circula entre o vasto sector  quente de uma depressão centrada nos Açores, e  a dorsal subtropical no NW de Africa, afecta em especial o litoral de PT continental.
Este ar quente e humido, em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno, deverá ( apesar do ar mais quente em altura) gerar em torno aos 500J/Kg de CAPE, em especial durante a tarde.

Sendo assim, alguns focos convectivos deverão surgir...mas com o shear  em geral fraco e sem forçamento dinamico para compensar, a convecção deverá ser pouco organizada e de caracter mais pulsante.

No entanto, dada a elevada quantidade de agua precipitavel, alguma célula poderá gerar precipitação pontualmente forte/excessiva.
Tambem o ar mais seco nos niveis altos favorece um evento pontual de microburst com rajadas fortes ou marginalmente severas e até algum granizo pequeno.

*Dada a falta de apoio dos modelos, em principio a convecção será em maioria não-severa, com as células mais activas a distribuirem-se de forma  demasiado rarefeita para garantir um nivel amarelo.*


----------



## thunderstorm87 (10 Set 2014 às 13:15)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Para amanhã teremos alguma actividade  em especial no litoral norte e centro...
> 
> ...



boas stormy .o que achas que se pode esperar para esta tarde na margem sul em particular Almada?cumps


----------



## rozzo (10 Set 2014 às 13:18)

Pelas saídas recentes do GFS, no Sábado poderíamos ter um enorme desperdício de CAPE, muita instabilidade, que pouco daria, devido a uma intrusão de ar mais seco.

Vamos ver as próximas saídas, mas seria uma pena, pois os valores dos índices de instabilidade são brutais!


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2014 às 13:42)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas stormy .o que achas que se pode esperar para esta tarde na margem sul em particular Almada?cumps



A situação deverá manter-se nas proximas horas, alastrando-se ao interior.
Haverá uma tendencia de melhoria a partir do  meio  da tarde na região de Almada..á medida que o eixo de maior actividade se move para NE



*::::::::UPDATE::::::::*

*4f14----4f20h*

Neste momento um maximo de vorticidade encontra-se a SW de Lisboa, bem visivel no canal IR do Meteosat.

Uma frente quente avança lentamente para o interior, com ar quente humido e instavel.

A interacção entre as duas está a suportar varios ciclos convectivos com células discretas,clusters e alguns segmentos lineares.
Os perfis de fluxo/shear modelados não suportam situações de vento extremo, e as sondagens exibem uma atmosfera saturada com pouca capacidade de produzir movimentos verticais repentinos ( down/microbursts).

*Portanto, assim como foi discutido na previsão colocada ontem,o risco principal estará relacionado com precipitação excessiva.*






Castanho- Vortice em altura
Preto- Direcção de propagação
Vermelho- Frente quente
Verde- Poligono de maior probabilidade de tempo severo relacionado com a precipitação.


----------



## rubenpires93 (10 Set 2014 às 20:44)

Bem para actualizar aqui o seguimento dos modelos(curto/médio prazo) importa deixar aqui a comparação entre ECMWF e GFS, para os próximos 8 a 10 dias.
Ou seja nada de novo, a depressão que tem estado afectar nos últimos dias Portugal, Madeira e Açores irá continuar ao largo em rotação ora mais a sul ora mais a norte, ora mais a este ou a oeste.. Posto isto, em suma a instabilidade irá continuar há imagem dos últimos dias pelo menos até dia 20.
Após este período anteriormente referido há indícios de novas frentes chegarem até nós para a mesma localização da actual sensivelmente fruto do AA dos Açores ainda enfraquecer mais e se deslocar para sul, a acontecer isto muito se deve também ao mais que provável AA fortalecido sobre a Rússia/Escandinávia.

Imagem ECMWF vs. GFS next 8/10 days:






Carta para amanhã 11/09 - situação atual:






Carta dia 19/09:






Dá-me uma certa confiança dizer que a instabilidade poderá predominar provavelmente até bem próximo do final deste mês, com a estabilidade a surgir pela última semana de Setembro e início de Outubro.

P.S. - E se a anomalia das SST continuar irá ajudar a manter a instabilidade.


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2014 às 20:48)

rubenpires disse:


> Bem para actualizar aqui o seguimento dos modelos(curto/médio prazo) importa deixar aqui a comparação entre ECMWF e GFS, para os próximos 8 a 10 dias.
> Ou seja nada de novo, a depressão que tem estado afectar nos últimos dias Portugal, Madeira e Açores irá continuar ao largo em rotação ora mais a sul ora mais a norte, ora mais a este ou a oeste.. Posto isto, em suma a instabilidade irá continuar há imagem dos últimos dias pelo menos até dia 20.
> Após este período anteriormente referido há indícios de novas frentes chegarem até nós para a mesma localização da actual sensivelmente fruto do AA dos Açores ainda enfraquecer mais e se deslocar para sul, a acontecer isto muito se deve também ao mais que provável AA fortalecido sobre a Rússia/Escandinávia.
> 
> ...





Concordo RubenPires, pelo que vejo e pelas analises que já fiz em vários sites e outros modelos, a instabilidade no atlântico está para durar, pelo menos até vinte e tais de setembro, depois deverá vir alguma estabilidade.... mas sempre para acompanhar


----------



## james (10 Set 2014 às 22:08)

Nos proximos 10 dias , a instabilidade continuara principalmente , parece - me vendo os modelos ,no Centro e Sul .

Mas acho tambem que mais para a frente , atendendo a epoca que estamos , a evolucao e totalmente imprevisivel .


----------



## Fernando Costa (11 Set 2014 às 01:41)

Boa Noite. Por aqui não se consegue dormir. Noite abafada para variar um pouco. E assim vai continuar e o mês pode bem acabar com uma anomalia positiva nas mínimas algo considerável.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Set 2014 às 07:46)

Bem, olhei agora ao GFS, está memorável para a próxima semana, vários dias com muita precipitação, vento, pressões atmosféricas inferiores a 1000 mb nesta altura do ano... Se se mantiver pode dar acumulados históricos para o mês de Setembro em algumas regiões.


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia, 

tanto o ECM  como o GFS estão bastante bons com a depressão já bastante expressiva (no GFS  desce aos 990 mb e no ECM aos 995 mb no seu centro ) a ficar ali a Oeste ou NW durante a próxima semana, serão de esperar quantidades generosas de precipitação, assim como bastante instabilidade mais ou menos "generalizada", vamos ver se  confirmam as previsões ou que ajustes ainda vão ter


----------



## rozzo (11 Set 2014 às 10:27)

Quantidades generosas a favor!


----------



## james (11 Set 2014 às 10:30)

Bom dia ,

Nesta epoca do ano , e atendendo tambem a anos anteriores. os modelos criam sempre muitas expectativas que depois nao se concretizam . Pessoalmente , nao acredito em depressoes tao cavadas e tantos dias seguidos para a a epoca do ano que ainda estamos . Acho que as proximas saidas vao comecar a cortar expectativas .

Mas isso e a minha opiniao , os modelos e que ditam as regras e vamos ver como se comportam .


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2014 às 10:34)

james disse:


> Nesta epoca do ano , e atendendo tambem a anos anteriores. os modelos criam sempre muitas expectativas que depois nao se concretizam .



Não me lembro de devaneios tão fortes. Além que estamos já com alguns dias de chuva seguidos.


----------



## james (11 Set 2014 às 10:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não me lembro de devaneios tão fortes. Além que estamos já com alguns dias de chuva seguidos.





Por aqui , choveu muito pouco, apenas 2 aguaceiros no sabado de manha e um aguaceiro forte no domingo de manha  ( atencao que nao me estou a queixar ) .

E verdade que ciclicamente ha setembros chuvosos , como por exemplo setembro de 1999 , que foi excecionalmente chuvoso, pelo menos no Norte .


----------



## Snifa (11 Set 2014 às 11:22)

O GFS continua a colocar uma depressão muito interessante já no início da próxima semana  

Não falta assim tanto tempo, vamos ver, é natural que vá fazendo uns ajustes ou para mais ou para menos..


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2014 às 14:11)

Boas..

Para amanhã poderemos ter algumas células severas em especial no litoral centro e norte.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte depressão mantem-se estacionária nas proximidades dos Açores.
Na periferia da depressão, uma area de vorticidade orbita a circulação em altura e aproxima-se de PT Continental.

Associada a esta area de vorticidade, os  modelos colocam o tipico lobo de subsidencia no sector oeste, a afectar o Atlantico ao largo do litoral N/C, e o lobo de forçamento dinamico a avançar sobre terra desde a região de Lisboa até ao Norte, com notório arrefecimento aos 500hpa.
No sector de forçamento dinamico, um forte jet está presente entre os   600hpa  e os 200hpa, proporcionando shear moderado ( 0-6km shear até 10-20m/s e 1-8km shear até 40kts).

Dado o fluxo de SW/SSW em todos os niveis, ar seco proveniente do sector subsidente deverá propagar-se para NE, formando uma capping layer sobre boa parte do Norte e Centro do território.

Á  superficie continuamos sob influencia do vasto sector quente da depressão colocada bem a W...no seio deste sector quente, um eixo de humidade torna-se estacionário entrando pela região da AML e extendendo-se para NNE até partes do interior norte.
A forte advecção tropical neste eixo ( mix.r. 12-14g/kg) por baixo da capping layer permitirá a acumulação  de bastante energia durante o dia, com os modelos globais  a  colocarem valores de CAPE até  1000J/Kg enquantos os meso´s apostam em valores de 1000-1500J/Kg.

A presença de forçamento adequado e instabilidade deverá quebrar  a capping layer gerando alguns focos convectivos.

Qualquer célula que surja beneficiará de fortes gradientes termicos e shear moderado logo acima da capping layer, pelo que poderá evoluir e organizar-se rapidamente, sendo mais provavel a genese de sistemas multicelulares neste tipo de ambiente com shear unidireccional e fluxos mais fracos entre a sfc e os 700hpa.


*Qualquer célula/cluster colocará  um risco evidente de precipitação  excessiva, granizo ( por vezes grande) e downbursts com rajadas pontualmente fortes ou severas.*

*Apesar de tudo, há  pouco apoio por parte dos modelos no que toca á iniciação, o que indica que qualquer coisa que surja será de caracter demasiado esparso para garantir um nivel de risco maior que o amarelo.*

Caso surjam células activas, é provavel que se mantenham durante a noite dado o continuo arrefecimento dos niveis altos, com fortes gradientes em altura, e manutenção de condições dinamicas/termodinamicas favoraveis.


----------



## stormy (11 Set 2014 às 23:59)

Boas...

Para a noite de amanhã e dia de Sabado teremos actividade por vezes severa em especial no norte e centro, e com maior incidencia em partes do interior norte.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação intensa associada a uma bolsa de vorticidade establecida entre os 300 e os 500hpa avança de SW para NE entrando por Lisboa durante o inicio da noite de 6a e saindo pelo interior norte na madrugada de Sabado.
Associada a esta, um maximo de fluxo em altura e uma bolsa de forçamento dinamico actuam sobre o centro e norte de PT continental, com arrefecimento expressivo nos niveis medios e altos ( T500<-15ºC).
Algum ar seco migra na circulação de SW desde o sector subsidente da perturbação e cria uma capping layer difusa entre os 700 e os 500hpa.

Durante o dia de Sabado, após a passagem da 1a perturbação,o fluxo torna-se  mais zonal, e outra short-wave avança rapidamente sobre o norte durante a tarde.

Á superficie o fluxo de SW no vasto sector quente de uma depressão centrada nos Açores advecta ar tropical sobre PT continental...um eixo de maior humidade torna-se estacionário entre o litoral SW e o interior N.

*Durante a noite de 6a e madrugada de Sabado * a advecção tropical em conjunto com o forte  arrefecimento em altura gerado pelo vort.max. criam perfis de CAPE bastante significativos, com 1000-2000J/Kg ao largo da costa e cerca de 1000J/Kg  junto ao litoral norte e centro.

Esta energia estará retida sob a capping layer...no entanto o forçamento dinamico previsto deverá causar alguma convecção elevada por cima da capping layer...a queda de precipitação ( virga) sobre a camada de ar seco poderá levar ao arrefecimento evaporativo de porções extensas da capping layer, suficiente para a romper...se tal acontecer as trovoadas poderão tomar raiz no ar instavel abaixo e evoluir explosivamente.
Por outro lado, as serras litorais e a convergencia sobre terra poderão forçar o ar instavel a romper a capping.

Tendo em conta estas possibilidades, e os sinais de precipitação dados pelos modelos, pode-se concluir que teremos pelo menos alguns focos dispersos...qualquer célula que consiga aproveitar bem o CAPE beneficiará de forçamento dinamico e shear ( 0-6km~10-20m/s, 1-8km~30-40kts) assim como de fortes gradientes acima da capping layer, *podendo-se facilmente organizar em clusters multicelulares com capacidade de produzir precipitação excessiva, granizo por vezes grande e downbursts com rajadas severas.*

*Durante o dia de Sabado, * manteem-se as condições termodinamicas, com CAPE 500-1000J/Kg em terra e até 1500J/Kg na costa, tapados por uma capping layer que se vai lentamente erodido pela 2a perturbação em altura.

De tarde, o aquecimento diurno em conjunto com a erosão da capping deverão estimular a genese convectiva...dado que haverá menos ar seco nos niveis médios,os modelos colocam uma maior cobertura de convecção.

Porque que os mecanismos dinamicos se manteem favoraveis, com a aproximação da short wave, é provavel que varios clusters multicelulares se originem em especial por efeito da topografia...o shear marginal, forçamento e a continua advecção de S/SW nos niveis baixos e médios fornecerão  condições  mais que suficientes para que se possam formar sistemas de  ciclo de vida longo ( talvez mesmo um MCS) *capazes de produzir precipitação excessiva, granizo por vezes grande e rajadas severas por down/microbursts.*

Dada a maior cobertura da convecção, arrisco um nivel laranja para o interior norte.


----------



## 1337 (12 Set 2014 às 00:34)

O estofex também mete nível 1.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2014 às 09:05)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos para aqui a chover será somente na Terça Feira ....

Aí para o dia de hoje e até amanhã, alguns modelos como o GFS mostram sempre alguma instabilidade, outros como o ECM nem mostram nada.

Seja como for a instabilidade está garantida para alguns pelo menos para os próximos 8 dias ....


----------



## vitamos (12 Set 2014 às 11:03)

Não se fiem só nos valores de precipitação previstos, sobretudo quando em situações de instabilidade deste tipo se sabe que é difícil prever a quantidade e localização da precipitação.

Importa também os valores de CAPE, apesar de não ser único fator a ter em conta, continuarem bastante altos, embora longe de alguns delírios que chegaram a ser modelados este semana.

Penso que tanto hoje como Sábado as condições continuam propícias no mínimo a aguaceiros fortes e uma ou outra trovoada dispersa, sendo que fenómenos mais extremos não são totalmente descartáveis neste cenário (o que também não significa que venham a ocorrer).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2014 às 11:03)

Uma animação para os sonhadores 






A concretizar-se será uma boa rega.


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2014 às 11:22)

Com este posicionamento teremos garantidos ventos de sudoeste e continuaremos com dias abafados aqui no sotavento. Não chove mas o calor também não alivia.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma animação para os sonhadores
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas .se este cenário se confirmar, é mesmo uma valente carga de agua.


----------



## Gongas (12 Set 2014 às 12:46)

Bem o IPMA também segue a mesma linha de alguns membros daqui!

Previsão para sábado, 13.setembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, apresentando-se geralmente
muito nublado até ao início da manhã no litoral oeste e nas regiões
do interior a sul da serra da Estrela.
Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada,
em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, onde poderão ser por
vezes fortes e de granizo.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste durante a tarde no litoral e nas terras
altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2014 às 19:34)

stormy disse:


> *Qualquer célula/cluster colocará  um risco evidente de precipitação  excessiva, granizo ( por vezes grande) e downbursts com rajadas pontualmente fortes ou severas.*
> 
> *Apesar de tudo, há  pouco apoio por parte dos modelos no que toca á iniciação, o que indica que qualquer coisa que surja será de caracter demasiado esparso para garantir um nivel de risco maior que o amarelo.*
> 
> ...



Só para explicar aqueles que duvidavam da previsão, que nestas situações ( em todas mas especialmente nestas) os modelos devem ser usados como ferramentas e não  como espelhos da realidade...um bom analista tem sempre de ter uma experiencia razoavel de modo a perceber os fenomenos fisicos, e a partir desse saber, entender o que os modelos estão a modelar.

No caso de hoje, como foi descrito na analise que coloquei no post, as condições dinamicas e termodinamicas eram algo interessantes...o que sucedeu hoje foi que havia uma  camada de ar seco que serve como uma tampa, concentrado o CAPE á superficie.
Os modelos não viam nada porque á escala em que funcionam ( 25km) não conseguem apanhar torres/updrafts ou bolsas de energia maiores capazes de romper a tal tampa em areas pequeninas...

Para ver a escalas mais pequenas há os modelos mesoescalares, mas mesmo esses funcionam em pontos de 2 ou 5km mas por acaso mostravam as tais bolsas de energia maior...com alguns sinais de precip associadas.

Como referi na analise, qualquer celula mais activa que surgisse poderia ser severa...qualquer célula que apanhasse mais energia e furasse a capping layer beneficiaria de condições em geral favoraveis...forçamento, shear..

Eu sabia que em principio não iriam haver situações "Epicas" ou mau tempo generalizado, mas a ideia era de que teriamos alguns eventos severos dispersos...e é isso que está na base de eu ter aplicado o nivel amarelo ( Vejam lá a legenda ssf... )

O  que é facto é que surgiram uma ou duas células mais activas...não chegaram a maturar na plenitude, mas deram inundações em Leiria...alguns problemas a alguma gente...e o meu objectivo é melhorar cada vez mais para apanhar e prever estas situações...

Espero que compreendam...e peço desde já desculpa pelas vezes que falho


----------



## james (12 Set 2014 às 19:38)

stormy disse:


> Só para explicar aqueles que duvidavam da previsão, que nestas situações ( em todas mas especialmente nestas) os modelos devem ser usados como ferramentas e não  como espelhos da realidade...um bom analista tem sempre de ter uma experiencia razoavel de modo a perceber os fenomenos fisicos, e a partir desse saber, entender o que os modelos estão a modelar.
> 
> No caso de hoje, como foi descrito na analise que coloquei no post, as condições dinamicas e termodinamicas eram algo interessantes...o que sucedeu hoje foi que havia uma  camada de ar seco que serve como uma tampa, concentrado o CAPE á superficie.
> Os modelos não viam nada porque á escala em que funcionam ( 25km) não conseguem apanhar torres/updrafts ou bolsas de energia maiores capazes de romper a tal tampa em areas pequeninas...
> ...


----------



## MicaMito (12 Set 2014 às 20:31)

Boas! a proxima semana ao que vejo será de chuva e a seguir espera-se uma melhora do tempo?


----------



## james (12 Set 2014 às 20:35)

MicaMito disse:


> Boas! a proxima semana ao que vejo será de chuva e a seguir espera-se uma melhora do tempo?





Na proxima semana devera continuar a instabilidade , embora penso que continuara a ser localizada .

Depois disso , ainda para mais no periodo que estamos , fazer uma previsao e como apostar na lotaria .


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2014 às 00:47)

james disse:


> Na proxima semana devera continuar a instabilidade , embora penso que continuara a ser localizada .
> 
> Depois disso , ainda para mais no periodo que estamos , fazer uma previsao e como apostar na lotaria .


Sim tens toda a razão e todos sabemos que nas transições Verão-Inverno e vice-versa os modelos são menos eficazes e "andam às aranhas".
Porém posso dizer que a instabilidade só abranda em geral com o findar desta lua ou seja na lua nova.
Mas lá porque os modelos lidam mal com estas alturas, alerto os demais que existem outros indicadores (teleconexões) as SST que indicam muito bem sobre o que poderemos contar.. 

Não sei se me fiz entender


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (13 Set 2014 às 00:55)

Reparei que na página do Instituto de Meteorologia, para Terça Feira apontam para chuva forte ou seja se for verdade iremos ter uma boa rega aqui na zona.
Para o resto dos dias anunciam aguaceiros fracos, sabendo que claro para outras zonas do pais apontam para aguaceiros fortes e possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 10:32)

E eu reparei que ou isto chove na Terça, ou vou passar mais uma semana a ver nuvens a passar !


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Set 2014 às 10:38)

Durante a semana parece-me garantida bastante animação, principalmente no litoral Norte e Centro. Já amanhã espero alguma instabilidade, mas o melhor deverá vir a partir de Terça.


----------



## stormy (13 Set 2014 às 12:37)

Boas..

Para amanhã poderemos ter alguma actividade pontualmente severa em especial no litoral norte e centro.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura um vasto campo ciclonico aproxima-se de PT continental vindo de oeste.
Associado a este, uma short wave avança sobre o norte e centro durante a noite de Sabado para Domingo, e outra afecta as mesmas regiões entre a tarde de Domingo e a noite de Domingo.

O fluxo em altura mantem-se forte, na periferia do jet subtropical, proporcionando valores de DLS ( 1-8km shear) até 40kts.

Nos niveis médios uma massa de ar algo mais seca continua a afectar o território,  vinda de SW desde uma região subsidente associada á dorsal subtropical no W de Africa.
Este ar seco deverá actuar como uma capping layer, limitando a actividade convectiva aos (poucos) updrafts mais fortes que consigam suster-se.


Por outro lado, á superficie, mantem-se um regime de forte advecção tropical, com fluxo de S..a energia concentra-se á superficie devido á capping layer e o CAPE ascende aos 1500J/Kg junto á costa e  500-1000J/Kg no interior durante a tarde de Domingo.

Durante o dia de Domingo os  modelos intensificam a advecção de ar tropical á  frente da 2a short wave, e desenvolvem um low/mid level jet que afectará em especial o litoral N/C, melhorando os perfis de shear e aumentando a convergencia á sfc.

*A**ssim sendo,  teremos na noite de Sabado para Domingo *uma situação favoravel á ocorrencia de algumas células dispersas...o ambiente termodinamico é favoravel aque algumas das células se possam organizar quer de modo linear quer em cluster/multicell, com riscos essencialmente focados na ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva e granizo....algum micro/downburst não poderá ser excluido.

*Durante a tarde e noite  de Domingo,* as condições parecem melhorar um pouco e propagarem-se para o interior...são  possiveis  algumas células organizadas em linha/cluster com risco de precip excessiva, granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas.

Os  modelos parecem algo relutantes em iniciar convecção extensivamente,pelo que não há confiança para já num nivel laranja.


----------



## stormy (13 Set 2014 às 17:47)

*::::::::UPDATE::::::::*


*Sab21h----Dom06h*


Tendo em conta o post anterior...

*Assim sendo, teremos na noite de Sabado para Domingo uma situação favoravel á ocorrencia de algumas células dispersas...o ambiente termodinamico é favoravel aque algumas das células se possam organizar quer de modo linear quer em cluster/multicell, com riscos essencialmente focados na ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva e granizo....algum micro/downburst não poderá ser excluido.*

:::::::::::::



Segundo o GFS12Z e as imagens de Sat, a periferia sul da perturbação que nos vai afectar esta proxima noite/madrugada deverá ser caracterizada por valores de CAPE em torno aos 1500J/Kg e forçamento dinamico activo.
Já ocorre neste momento iniciação convectiva numa faixa a SW da AML, com células severas em fase de maturação.

Por cima de uma robusta capping layer nos niveis médios, uma atmosfera muito dinamica deverá acompanhar a dianteira de um vort.max aos 500-300hpa...forçamento e shear intens deverão estar presentes.

As ultimas informações do GFS apontam para uma maior confiança na iniciação convectiva...qualquer célula que surja beneficiará de abundante energia, shear e forçamento para evoluir em clusters severos capazes de gerar downbursts, granizo e precipitação excessiva.

Por estes motivos acciono um nivel laranja para partes do litoral centro.


----------



## icewoman (13 Set 2014 às 18:29)

stormy disse:


> *::::::::UPDATE::::::::*
> 
> E para a RAM?


----------



## stormy (13 Set 2014 às 18:50)

icewoman disse:


> stormy disse:
> 
> 
> > *::::::::UPDATE::::::::*
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2014 às 22:05)

stormy disse:


> icewoman disse:
> 
> 
> > Tudo tranquilo nos proximos dias...veremos depois a situação na 3a feira..mas em principio não será nada de mais..
> ...


----------



## icewoman (13 Set 2014 às 23:04)

Aurélio disse:


> stormy disse:
> 
> 
> > Pois na 3a feira não será nada de especial certamente, porque a frente vai passar na Madeira é na Segunda Feira ....
> ...


----------



## AndrePereira (13 Set 2014 às 23:38)

Será possivel aquelas celulas a SW de Lisboa que entao a deslocar-se para o continente, descarregarem aqui pelo litoral mais a norte? :P


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2014 às 13:02)

*RAM 2f12h----2f21h*

Bom, desde já peço desculpa pela gaffe de ontem, eu queria dizer 2f e não 3f, e quando me referi que os proximos dias iam ser calmos era porque o modelo só coclocava alguma actividade a partir das 48h, ou seja, já na tarde de 2f.

Inclusivé, a Icewoman enviou-me uma PM relativamente a essa questão e ai já corrigi o erro...

::::::::

No que toca á situação de 2f á tarde para a RAM, parece algo complexa e potencialmente gravosa, embora com a atenuante de durar relativamente pouco tempo.

Teremos uma forte perturbação em altura, associada á ingestão de uma bolsa de ar frio/vorticidade em altura pela depressão colocada a oeste da PI.

Esta perturbação em altura interage posteriormente com  uma bolsa de ar tropical que se situa a oeste da RAM, iniciando um processo de ciclogenese.

Uma area ciclonica recem formada deverá então orbitar o nucleo da depressão-mãe acabando por se fundir com ela.

Sobre a RAM o GFS06z/WRF00z de hoje colocam um forte fluxo troposferico em todos os niveis, com advecção diferencial de ar frio em altura sobre ar quente ( Td>20ºC T>24ºC) á superficie...isto gerará até 1000-1500J/Kg de CAPE.

Os perfis de fluxo tambem são algo impressionantes, com  um maximo sobreposto á região de maior advecção quente nos niveis medios e baixos, criando um forte mid/low level jet com até 20-30m/s de S/SW aos 850hpa.

Em altura, fluxo de 30-40m/s do quadrante W/WNW estará presente acima dos 500hpa, o claro aumento de velocidade com a altura e a rotação desde o qdt S ao qdt W gerarão uns 40-50kts de 1-8km shear.

As condições serão assim caracterizadas por shear moderado a forte, forçamento intenso e instabilidade  mais que suficientes para garantir a genese de células bem organizadas, provavelmente de organização linear.

Tambem o grande conteudo em agua da massa de ar tropical á sfc deverá gerar grandes quantidades de precipitação orografica nas vertentes sul e sudoeste da Madeira.

*Sendo assim os riscos mais evidentes estarão relacionados com a possibilidade de precipitação pontualmente excessiva e rajadas severas ou até muito severas ( >120km.h) em especial nos pontos mais altos.
*
*Por estes motivos coloco um nivel laranja.*
Não arriscarei um nivel vermelho já que não espero que a situação persista por mais que algumas horas, e porque os modelos na maioria colocam apenas uma linha convectiva, pelo que as chances da região ser atingida em cheio por células mais activas não são assim tão elevadas.


----------



## stormy (14 Set 2014 às 14:41)

Boas..

Amanhã deveremos ter um dia algo activo em especial em partes do NW.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte perturbação aproxima-se do SW de PT continental.
Ar quente sobe em latitude e afecta praticamente todo o território salvo as regiões mais a norte.

Uma dorsal establece-se temporariamente na PI, e no seio do forte mid/upper jet uma short wave move-se ao longo do litoral centro e entra pela Galiza-Asturias contornado o eixo da dorsal.

Á superficie e nos niveis médios há um reforço da advecção tropical, á frente da perturbação Atlantica...o ar quente afecta o território, e á medida que sobe em latitude começa a interagir com a short wave e com o ar mais frio em altura presente na região norte...isto em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno gerarão instabilidade, com pelo menos 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE.

Os perfis de fluxo exibem algum caracter rotacional, com circulação de S á sfc e de W/WSW em altura....a isto junta-se alguma intensificação do fluxo em altura nas proximidades da short wave....tudo em conjunto gerará 30-40kts de 1-8km shear e até 10-20m/s de 0-6km shear.

Por fim, algum forçamento dinamico devido á short wave em altura e á frente de brisa maritima/topografia estará presente.

*Espera-se assim um ambiente em geral favoravel á genese de alguns focos bem organizados com risco de precipitação excessiva e, em em menor grau, granizo e rajadas marginalmente severas.*

Por estes motivos coloco um nivel amarelo para partes do Litoral N/C.
Um nivel mais elevado é para já excluido dado que os modelos estão a modelar niveis de equilibrio convectivo algo baixos em resposta ao gradual aquecimento em altura...tal poderá resultar em células menos robustas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (14 Set 2014 às 17:39)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Amanhã deveremos ter um dia algo activo em especial em partes do NW.
> 
> ...



Boas stormy.e de se esperar algo para os proximos dias na area da grande lisboa?cumps


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Set 2014 às 21:07)

SEMANA INSTÁVEL EM PORTUGAL

Uma depressão irá condicionar o estado do tempo em todo o Continente durante toda a semana com ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fortes, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados por trovoada. 

O dia de Terça-Feira deverá ser o mais instável da semana com aguaceiros fortes/muito fortes, ocorrência de trovoada/granizo e rajadas de vento que poderão ultrapassar os 60km/h em especial no Litoral e terras altas. Esta depressão poderá formar células capazes de produzir grandes quantidades de precipitação e assim causar inundações. Também estão previstos aguaceiros e trovoadas nos Açores e Madeira, com destaque para o Arquipélago da Madeira para amanhã com ocorrência de precipitação forte/muito forte, vento forte e trovoada.

Espera-se também agitação marítima com ondas que poderão ultrapassar os 3 metros de altura em especial a partir de Terça-Feira.






Mapas 1 e 2 - Precipitação; Mapa 3 - Energia disponível na atmosfera para a formação de trovoadas/células convectivas; Mapa 4 - Agitação Marítima.

Previsão feita por mim, disponibilizada no MeteoMontijo e agora no MeteoPT.


----------



## Aspvl (14 Set 2014 às 22:21)

rozzo disse:


> Pelas saídas recentes do GFS, no Sábado poderíamos ter um enorme desperdício de CAPE, muita instabilidade, que pouco daria, devido a uma intrusão de ar mais seco.
> 
> Vamos ver as próximas saídas, mas seria uma pena, pois os valores dos índices de instabilidade são brutais!



Pelo que o  *rozzo* escreveu pode deduzir-se que Lisboa e o Sul de Portugal não tiveram hoje «animação» porque não houve humidade suficiente? 





Será que para terça, com o CAPE previsto e com esta humidade, podemos esperar alguma coisa?


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Set 2014 às 22:25)

Boa noite.

Uma depressão como esta, de certa forma estável durante vários dias, levará, penso eu, a algum stress nas populações que vivem do mar ou junto dele.
A ondulação deverá ser forte e constante, colocando em perigo algumas zonas que ainda não recuperaram (natural ou artificialmente) do último inverno.

Por outro lado, o posicionamento da depressão poderá levar à aproximação do atual furacão Eduardo (Edouard) a águas dos Açores para o final da semana.
Ainda faltam muitos dias e tudo depende da evolução da depressão que nos afectará ou do que se poderá passar no atlântico norte.

Mas temos em perspectiva uma semana interessante e acompanhemos aqui no fórum a evolução da mesma

Boa semana


----------



## beachboy30 (15 Set 2014 às 11:46)

Bons dias .

De facto, e olhando para os principais modelos e para o que já passou, esta depressão que está ao largo do continente bem que podia ser batizada de "DA - Depressão dos Açores" . Estando ainda nós no Verão (apesar de muito próximo do final em termos de calendário), não me recordo (isto apenas puxando pela memória) de um início de Setembro onde uma depressão ficasse estacionária durante tanto tempo, quase sempre na mesma zona, ora enchendo ora cavando novamente, sem dar tréguas. Não nos podemos esquecer que ainda é Verão...

Esta semana não vai ser diferente e espera-nos mais uma semana com muita instabilidade e ventos do quadrante sul. Semana típica de Outono, não fossem as temperaturas "altas".

Estou curioso para saber quanto mais tempo este padrão irá manter-se. 15 dias pelo menos são praticamente garantidos (a semana que passou e esta que se avizinha), o que não deixa de ser curioso no início de Setembro (ainda Verão), com esta depressão tanto tempo na mesma zona, sem arredar pé...


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 11:50)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> De facto, e olhando para os principais modelos e para o que já passou, esta depressão que está ao largo do continente bem que podia ser batizada de "DA - Depressão dos Açores" . Estando ainda nós no Verão (apesar de muito próximo do final em termos de calendário), não me recordo (isto apenas puxando pela memória) de um início de Setembro onde uma depressão ficasse estacionária durante tanto tempo, quase sempre na mesma zona, ora enchendo ora cavando novamente, sem dar tréguas. Não nos podemos esquecer que ainda é Verão...
> 
> ...







Setembro de 1999 tem algumas semelhanças , mas nessa altura foram várias depressões  que de forma sucessiva , atingiram principalmente o Norte ( se a memória não me falha ) .


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2014 às 12:51)

Boas..

Para amanhã podemos ter um outbreak significativo de tempo severo em porções do centro e do sul...
Há que prestar muita atenção ao nowcasting!

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte perturbação de nucleo frio ( T500~-15ºC) avança desde o Atlantico e torna-se semi-estacionária a WNW de PT continental durante o periodo em analise.
Uma dorsal sobe desde Marrocos até Espanha.

Entre as duas, varias bolsas de forçamento dinamico afectam o terriório, assim fomo um forte mid/upper jet com até 25-35m/s aos 500-300hpa.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, o fluxo roda a SE com uma area de advecção seca proveniente de Espanha a cobrir  boa parte no norte e centro enquanto ar humido e instavel vindo do Golfo de Cadiz/Mediterraneo cobre o litoral S/SW.

Entre os dois, uma dry line forma-se no eixo Sevilha-Lisboa..

A partir da madrugada, com a chegada das perturbações e a intensificação do fluxo de SW em altura, a dry line migra para norte, avançando até ao eixo   C.Branco-Braga durante a tarde.

Nas proximidades da dry line, um forte low level jet de SE estará presente,com 20-25m/s aos 850hpa..isto em conjunto com o jet de niveis altos  com fluxo de SW em altura gerará shear moderado a forte ( 20-25m/s 0-6km) e de caracter rotacional acentuado..

Á medida que a dry line avança, o ar humido e instavel cobre grande parte do S e Centro de PT continental, o que em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno e a evapotranspiração gerará valores de CAPE até 1000-1500J/Kg.

Os modelos sugerem ainda que no sector humido, um low level jet de S marcará um eixo de advecção humida (Td2m>20ºC) entre o litoral SW e a região do litoral centro..

Em torno a este jet, os perfis de shear serão mais unidireccionais mas ainda assim algo impressionantes.

Estão assim criadas condições para um possivel outbreak de convecção severa.

*Madrugada e Manhã*

Os modelos indicam desde logo que uma linha ou cluster de células activas entrará pelo S/SW...estas, ao interagir com o forte shear rotacional e forçamento dinamico ao longo da dry line deverão rapidamente evoluir para sistemas multicelulares e supercélulares* capazes de produzir rajadas severas (>100km.h), precipitação excessiva, tornados e granizo.*

*Tarde/Noite*

Com a dry line a avançar para norte, um novo eixo de actividade surge entre o Vale do Tejo e o litoral norte..a advecção de sul continua, e a instabilidade mantem-se com alguns modelos a colocar perto de 2000J/Kg junto á costa e nas planicies de Leiria a Aveiro...

Varias linhas de convergencia e perfis de shear unidireccionais favorecem a evolução de *varios segmentos lineares e multicelulares com risco de rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e granizo que poderá ser pontualmente grande.
*
A confiança na ocorrencia de tempo severo é alta, e assim coloco um nivel vermelho para partes do sul e centro, onde um outbreak significativo de tempo severo poderá estar eminente.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2014 às 13:03)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Para amanhã podemos ter um outbreak significativo de tempo severo em porções do centro e do sul...
> Há que prestar muita atenção ao nowcasting!
> ...



Já estava á espera que surgisse um Aviso Vermelho para o dia de amanhã, não estou nadinha surpreendido 
Curiosamente os modelos mostram claramente que a maior actividade será no mar e parece que assim que entra em terra a frente perde alguma pujança.
Ainda assim serão esperados alguns aguaceiros fortes, acompanhados de rajadas fortes de vento, granizo e trovoadas. Contudo não me parece que possa ocorrer mais do que uns 20 a 30 mm (pontuais) numa hora ou em seis horas ....
Quanto á chuva eu diria que onde houver trovoada há chuva, onde não houver não há chuva !

Com tantos avisos amarelos e laranjas que já houve eu ainda aguardo o 1º mm de chuva por aqui !

Olhando mais á frente os aguaceiros e trovoadas deverão persistir pelo menos até Domingo, com maior incidência a norte e centro ....

PS: Não te entusiasmes tanto senão ainda existem pessoas que acham que temos um Furacão semana sim, semana sim !


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2014 às 13:31)

Agradece-se duas coisas:

1) Não começar conversa fora de tópico, para variar o tópico ameaça entrar em modo disparate

2) Um bocado de auto controlo no exagero de linguagem técnica. O tópico não é para ter nenhum tom específico, cada um escreve no tom que quiser. Mais técnico ou não. Mas com limites se faz favor, isto não é uma feira de vaidade e exibicionismo, não é o Estofex, e convém ter minimamente em conta o conforto dos outros users.

Obrigado, continuemos o seguimento.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 13:49)

Eu acho que temos aqui uma frente com potencial... pode-se desorganizar entretanto mas espero que seja uma bela carga de água. Nalgumas zonas há alguma saturação, sobretudo na margem sul. Atrás dos nimbostratos observam-se algumas explosões convectivas interessantes...


----------



## romeupaz (15 Set 2014 às 14:14)

Não é necessário ser muito entendido para compreender que se aquela massa acerta na costa vai trazer alguma coisa... se é amarelo, laranja ou vermelho já não sei, Aguardo serenamente a informação das autoridades.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Set 2014 às 15:11)

4 feira excepto o cape parece ser um dia semelhante ao de amanha não acham?


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2014 às 15:37)

Zapiao disse:


> 4 feira excepto o cape parece ser um dia semelhante ao de amanha não acham?



Também me parece isso e olhando para a previsão do IPMA, quarta-feira a precipitação será menos intensa a partir da tarde, sendo assim o dia de quarta será menos "agressivo" do que o de amanhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2014 às 15:41)

Muitas mensagens que aqui se encontravam foram movidas para o tópico de seguimento meteorológico livre  e algumas apagadas pois encontravam-se já em modo off-topic e fora do contexto das previsões apenas sendo uma discussão de "termos técnicos". O café é no tópico que indiquei e não aqui.


----------



## james (15 Set 2014 às 16:00)

Zapiao disse:


> 4 feira excepto o cape parece ser um dia semelhante ao de amanha não acham?





Vendo os modelos , amanha parece ser mais gravoso no Centro e Sul e quarta no Norte .

Mas os episodios mais severos neste evento penso que poderao ser no Litoral Centro .


----------



## Lightning (15 Set 2014 às 16:24)

Valores máximos de precipitação previstos pelos 51 membros do EPS, em milímetros.

*Amanhã, dia 16:*






*Depois de amanhã, dia 17:*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Set 2014 às 17:30)

Espero estar errado mas o evento de amanhã e Quarta vai dar que falar. O GFS carregou ainda mais na instabilidade, muito mau tempo em perspetiva...


----------



## Zapiao (15 Set 2014 às 18:05)

Volto a frisar que aqui para Coimbra os modelos metem mais precipitação e cape para 4 feira do que amanha so o vento é reduzido.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Grande ventania para amanha de manhã,principalmente no litoral.

*Vento médio
*








Em principio, amanhã será o menu completo, chuva,trovoada,granizo,vento...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Set 2014 às 23:23)

Já "mandou" na página anterior.


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Set 2014 às 23:48)

Nao sei se é o topico correcto, mas gostava dedebater um bocadinho o estado do tempo nos ultimos tempos...
É normal em setembro termos estas "depressoes" com ventos de sul e muita chuva? 
É que tenho ideia que estes ventos de sul presistentes e com chuva eram mais provaveis durante o inverno, meses de dezembro, janeira, fevereiro, mas posso estar errado. Pelo menos nao me lembro dos ultimos 5 anos haver um setembro assim como este.
Será que como quem diziam alguns num topico que o outono tinha vindo mais cedo, será que podemos dizer agora tambem que o inverno veio mais cedo?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Set 2014 às 23:54)

hmm quer me parecer que que aquele alerta vermelho lançado pelo stormy deveria ser alargado a todo o litoral norte..vamos aguardar..


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 23:55)

MicaMito disse:


> Qual será a percentagem de realidade disso?



Períodos de chuva forte, pontualmente acompanhados de trovoada. Vento moderado a forte durante as "descargas" de água. Uma invernia em setembro ainda que não esteja propriamente frio.


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Set 2014 às 23:56)

O Stormy não disse que ia haver tornados, granizo do tamanho de laranjas, etc. Ele disse que há condições/probabilidades de poder ocorrer, mais em determinadas áreas do que outras (na sua opinião), o que é muito diferente!

É um facto que amanhã há condições termo/hidrodinâmicas favoráveis à ocorrência de eventos convectivos severos, o próprio IPMA (profissionais) na previsão descritiva falam claramente em granizo e trovoada. Obviamente que não vão falar em tornados, mas neste tipo de eventos é sempre uma possibilidade, como já aconteceu várias vezes antes no nosso país em sinópticas deste género! 

Sinceramente, julgo que quer o membro Stormy quer a situação meteorológica prevista para amanhã merecem mais respeito.


----------



## Agreste (15 Set 2014 às 23:58)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Nao sei se é o topico correcto, mas gostava dedebater um bocadinho o estado do tempo nos ultimos tempos...
> É normal em setembro termos estas "depressoes" com ventos de sul e muita chuva?
> É que tenho ideia que estes ventos de sul presistentes e com chuva eram mais provaveis durante o inverno, meses de dezembro, janeira, fevereiro, mas posso estar errado. Pelo menos nao me lembro dos ultimos 5 anos haver um setembro assim como este.
> Será que como quem diziam alguns num topico que o outono tinha vindo mais cedo, será que podemos dizer agora tambem que o inverno veio mais cedo?



A ideia é correcta... aconteceu que as massas de ar no final do verão tomaram uma configuração diferente em que a europa central e do norte está com altas pressões, o anticiclone dos açores está retirado para oeste e entre os 2 anticiclones estamos nós, por onde a corrente polar vai lançar um dos seus braços.

Mas é uma situação pontual, as estações do ano continuam nos sítios normais do calendário.


----------



## Seavoices (15 Set 2014 às 23:58)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Nao sei se é o topico correcto, mas gostava dedebater um bocadinho o estado do tempo nos ultimos tempos...
> É normal em setembro termos estas "depressoes" com ventos de sul e muita chuva?
> É que tenho ideia que estes ventos de sul presistentes e com chuva eram mais provaveis durante o inverno, meses de dezembro, janeira, fevereiro, mas posso estar errado. Pelo menos nao me lembro dos ultimos 5 anos haver um setembro assim como este.
> Será que como quem diziam alguns num topico que o outono tinha vindo mais cedo, será que podemos dizer agora tambem que o inverno veio mais cedo?



Este tempo tanto pode acontecer no inverno como nesta altura. Depende do tipo de depressões que entram pelo nosso país.

Agora, não é de estranhar este tempo nesta altura. Há excepções que fizeram com que esta depressão se mantivesse durante muito tempo a "navegar" junto à nossa península mas este tempo é típico e normal na altura das transições das grandes estações, ou seja, verão-outono e inverno-primavera.

O que acontece é que há anos em que é mais fraca, noutros é mais forte e noutros não existe. É por isso que a meteorologia é tão interessante!!!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 00:04)

Penso que será possivel a formação de células mais potentes muito localizadas que possam dar granizo com algum tamanho assinalável (depende dos topos das nuvens), trovoadas e vento que será mais forte na ordem dos 80 km/h durante a passagem da frente. Em células mais agressivas poderão surgir rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 00:04)

Mas isto tudo e a estoflex não emitiu nada ainda!


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 00:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Uns 25%, pois temos que pegar nos dados do Stormy e dividir por 2 ou por 4 consoante os casos.
> 
> Agora a sério penso que será possivel a formação de células mais potentes muito localizadas que possam dar granizo com algum tamanho assinalável (depende dos topos das nuvens), trovoadas e vento que será mais forte na ordem dos 80 km/h durante a passagem da frente. Em células mais agressivas poderão surgir rajadas mais fortes.



Ainda não estamos com temperaturas muito elevadas para haver granizo?


----------



## Névoa (16 Set 2014 às 00:10)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Nao sei se é o topico correcto, mas gostava dedebater um bocadinho o estado do tempo nos ultimos tempos...
> É normal em setembro termos estas "depressoes" com ventos de sul e muita chuva?
> É que tenho ideia que estes ventos de sul presistentes e com chuva eram mais provaveis durante o inverno, meses de dezembro, janeira, fevereiro, mas posso estar errado. Pelo menos nao me lembro dos ultimos 5 anos haver um setembro assim como este.
> Será que como quem diziam alguns num topico que o outono tinha vindo mais cedo, será que podemos dizer agora tambem que o inverno veio mais cedo?




Uma das primeiras coisas que me fascinaram em Portugal foram as tempestades de início de outono, e isso há quase 30 anos atrás. De facto, são bastante comuns ao menos no norte, e mesmo em anos de transições quentes como 2011 elas marcaram presença. A única coisa que acho um pouco fora do normal é o calor que se faz sentir aqui no norte, de resto não vejo nada de espantoso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Set 2014 às 00:13)

MicaMito disse:


> Ainda não estamos com temperaturas muito elevadas para haver granizo?



O granizo nada tem a ver com a temperatura à superfície, mas sim com a temperatura na nuvem (e outros factores). Granizo bastante severo pode ocorrer com temperaturas muito elevadas à superfície.


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 00:18)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Nao sei se é o topico correcto, mas gostava dedebater um bocadinho o estado do tempo nos ultimos tempos...
> É normal em setembro termos estas "depressoes" com ventos de sul e muita chuva?
> É que tenho ideia que estes ventos de sul presistentes e com chuva eram mais provaveis durante o inverno, meses de dezembro, janeira, fevereiro, mas posso estar errado. Pelo menos nao me lembro dos ultimos 5 anos haver um setembro assim como este.
> Será que como quem diziam alguns num topico que o outono tinha vindo mais cedo, será que podemos dizer agora tambem que o inverno veio mais cedo?






Este estado de tempo nao tem nada de extraordinario . E tipico num quadro de transicao verao   /  outono . A unica diferenca e que este ano veio mais cedo ,. normalmente ocorre a partir do final de setembro .


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 00:39)

Colegas vejam s.f.f. a saída das 18h para Coimbra e digam-me como é que amanha será mais gravoso que 4ª feira?


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 00:42)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas vejam s.f.f. a saída das 18h para Coimbra e digam-me como é que amanha será mais gravoso que 4ª feira?



Companheiro, a run das 18h normalmente é sempre um atelier quente, ou seja exagera um pouco do que a realidade.


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 00:44)

Mas a anterior era muito parecida se não igual e só o vento é mais forte amanha.


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 00:53)

Zapiao disse:


> Mas a anterior era muito parecida se não igual e só o vento é mais forte amanha.



Independentemente se quarta é mais forte do que amanhã, sugiro antes que sigam assim: "Nas próximas 48h/72h as condições meteorológicas sofreram agravamento e estão previstas chuvas/aguaceiros moderados/forte e granizo; ventos moderados/fortes; ocorrência de trovoada; perigo de inundações rápidas; chances (ainda que baixas) de fenómenos localizados de vento excessivo com downburst e mais prováveis a ocorrer junto da costa litoral, vento moderado a forte nas terras altas inclusivé."

3ª 16/09 - Vento será mais forte que 4ª 17/09
4ª 17/09 - A chuva/aguaceiros terá mais acumulados que 3ª 16/09

(Deverá ser por aqui que estará as intensidades)


----------



## Candy (16 Set 2014 às 00:53)

Boa noite,
Acabei de ver o meteograma gfs para Peniche. Na última saída baixaram de 14 para 7.3 a quantidade de precipitação prevista para as 6h da manhã! 
Desde ontem que sigo o radar do ipma e boas células se tem visto. O certo é que acaba tudo mal "tocam" a costa(Cabo Carvoeiro)  e não tem passado de um ou outro aguaceiro de curta duração e de intensidade fraca.
Será que o que aí vem esta madrugada poderá vir a manter esta tendência ou será que se vai aguentar e entrar terra a dentro?
Agora chove, mas nada de mais.


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 09:55)

Bom dia ,

Pelos vistos , o IPMA esta a espera de um evento perfeitamente banal , colocou o pais sob um simples aviso amarelo .


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 10:15)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Pelos vistos , o IPMA esta a espera de um evento perfeitamente banal , colocou o pais sob um simples aviso amarelo .



Perfeitamente de acordo com aquilo que os modelos indicam, nada justificaria mais do que um aviso amarelo, pelo menos para já


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 10:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Perfeitamente de acordo com aquilo que os modelos indicam, nada justificaria mais do que um aviso amarelo, pelo menos para já





Eu nao estou a dizer  que  , tendo em conta a informacao atual , o aviso nao esteja correto . Quero e dizer que , aparentemente , podera ser um evento normal , tenho a sensacao e que ha muitos membros do forum a espera de uma grande tempestade .


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 10:31)

james disse:


> Eu nao estou a dizer  que  , tendo em conta a informacao atual , o aviso nao esteja correto . Quero e dizer que , aparentemente , podera ser um evento normal , tenho a sensacao e que ha muitos membros do forum a espera de uma grande tempestade .


Hum uma grande tempestade com o que se vê no radar! tá tudo muito disperço pode haver é eventos muito localizados!


----------



## Snifa (16 Set 2014 às 10:32)

james disse:


> Eu nao estou a dizer  que  , tendo em conta a informacao atual , o aviso nao esteja correto . Quero e dizer que , aparentemente , podera ser um evento normal , tenho a sensacao e que ha muitos membros do forum a espera de uma grande tempestade .



Sabes se vai haver ou não uma grande tempestade sobre determinada zona? alguma célula mais agressiva que passe em zonas urbanas ou povoadas e cause problemas? 

Penso que ninguém aqui o pode afirmar, nem que sim nem que não, é ir seguindo o satélite.


Estamos a falar de previsões com as suas incertezas todas...condições para instabilidade existem, agora da forma como se vão manifestar, só no fim o saberemos, para já também concordo com o aviso amarelo do IPMA, a meu ver o periodo mais favorável à instabilidade é a partir de hoje ao final da manhã em diante.

Ainda ontem caiu um autêntico dilúvio por aqui, e não estava a contar, pelo menos com tanta água, lá está, as incertezas/surpresas da meteorologia..


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 10:40)

a intensidade do vento com o avançar do dia deverá aumentar ou diminuir?


----------



## Jawa (16 Set 2014 às 10:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Perfeitamente de acordo com aquilo que os modelos indicam, nada justificaria mais do que um aviso amarelo, pelo menos para já



Ainda bem, desta fez parece finalmente que entrou em linha com o IPMA, finalmente ! 

Mas essa história dos avisos aqui no seguimento já satura; *preferível aqui é discutir os modelos e fazer prognósticos relativamente ao que está para vir* (vai sublinhado para depois não esquecerem o que eu escrevi).


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 11:28)

Snifa disse:


> Sabes se vai haver ou não uma grande tempestade sobre determinada zona? alguma célula mais agressiva que passe em zonas urbanas ou povoadas e cause problemas?
> 
> Penso que ninguém aqui o pode afirmar, nem que sim nem que não, é ir seguindo o satélite.
> 
> ...






O que vai vir ao certo nao sei , pois ainda nao prevejo o futuro . 

Mas pelos vistos , ontem , o IPMA esqueceu - se do aviso amarelo . . .
Agora , tenho lido que ha possibilidades de ocorrerem eventos severos  e depois e colocado um aviso amarelo , algo nao bate certo , para nao variar .
Espero que nao estejam a espera do acontecimento severo para subir gravidade do aviso .

PS 1 - alguem atras disse que nao se deve discutir avisos , era so o que faltava haver dogmas , quem nao quiser nao leia

ps 2- esqueci - me que estava neste topico , a moderacao pode passar - me para o seguimento livre


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2014 às 11:54)

Boas..

Para o dia de amanhã esperam-se condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção severa, em especial em partes do centro..

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma robusta depressão com um nucleo frio associado ( T500<-15ºC) torna-se estacionária a WNWde PT continental.

Uma dorsal reforça-se entre Marrocos e o leste de Espanha.

Entre as duas, uma area de forte fluxo em altura ( mid/upper jet) afecta em especial o centro e sul de PT continental, e no seio deste, varias perturbações avançam de SW para NE.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, a circulação predomina de S, e  uma nova bolsa  de ar tropical sobe até á região centro..a entrada deste ar quente á sfc em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno e a presença de ar frio em altura deverá gerar bastante instabilidade, com até 1000-1500J/Kg de CAPE.

A norte e NW, uma massa de ar algo mais fria orbita em torno da  depressão centrada a W/NW...entre esta massa de ar mais fria e o ar que chega vindo de S, algumas linhas de convergencia/frontogenese deverão formar-se ao longo do litoral centro.

A presença de forçamento dinamico adequado deverá gerar varios focos convectivos.

Devido aos perfis de fluxo favoraveis, com vento de SW a 25-35m/s na camada 300-500hpa, e 10-15m/s de S aos 850hpa,  shear moderado deverá  evoluir, permitindo a organização da convecção, principalmente em clusters multicelulares e segmentos lineares.

*Neste ambiente, as células poderão gerar granizo, precipitação excessiva e em menor grau rajadas marginalmente severas.*

Dado que os perfis de fluxo nos niveis médios são menos interessantes que aqueles verificados hoje, as condições não parecem favoraveis nem a tornados nem a rajadas superiores ao limite minimo de 80-100km.h...assim sendo o maior risco recai sobre a precipitação e não há confiança para colocar um nivel vermelho exclusivamente devido á ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva.

Sendo assim, um nivel laranja parece mais adequado, em especial na região centro, onde há mais sobreposição entre as condições dinamicas e termodinamicas.


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 12:06)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798-11.html


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Set 2014 às 14:33)

Estando aqui no seguimento de previsão do tempo e modelos e analisando a ultima saída do GFS, existe alguma tendência para uma alteração significativa no estado do tempo a partir das 150 horas? 
Será essa a altura em que esta baixa pressão irá abandonar esta zona do Atlântico e dar lugar a uma maior predominância do anticiclone dos Açores? 
Essa possível tendência é para se ter em conta ou ainda estamos muito longe em termos temporais para que isso se possa afirmar?
Obrigado.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 14:56)

Jota 21 disse:


> Estando aqui no seguimento de previsão do tempo e modelos e analisando a ultima saída do GFS, existe alguma tendência para uma alteração significativa no estado do tempo a partir das 150 horas?
> Será essa a altura em que esta baixa pressão irá abandonar esta zona do Atlântico e dar lugar a uma maior predominância do anticiclone dos Açores?
> Essa possível tendência é para se ter em conta ou ainda estamos muito longe em termos temporais para que isso se possa afirmar?
> Obrigado.



Pelo menos existe uma tendencia clara para que isso aconteça, e será normal depois destes dias todos de instabilidade neste mês (apesar de não ter chovido ainda gota sequer aqui).
Esperemos é que depois a estabilidade não seja demasiado longa, caso se venha a confirmar !


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 15:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Pelo menos existe uma tendencia clara para que isso aconteça, e será normal depois destes dias todos de instabilidade neste mês (apesar de não ter chovido ainda gota sequer aqui).
> Esperemos é que depois a estabilidade não seja demasiado longa, caso se venha a confirmar !



É provável e expectável, porém nada em concreto, à partida dentro de uns dias a instabilidade diminui e poderá passar por uns dias de transição mais calmos mas a instabilidade poderá prolongar-se .. 
(Estou só à espera da saída das 12h na comparação dos modelos a médio prazo para argumentar esta minha analise)


----------



## Lightning (16 Set 2014 às 15:30)

Olha-se para a depressão nas imagens de satélite e vê-se uma depressão debilitada, sem mais nada para dar. 

Mas é mentira, porque os modelos continuam a prever que ela ainda tenha muita coisa (aguaceiros por vezes fortes e possíveis trovoadas e vento) para dar até pelo menos Sábado...

Pelo radar/satélite hoje já não chovia mais, mas a verdade é que ela a algum lado vai buscar energia para continuar a gerar instabilidade e uma nova bolsa de CAPE/LI com valores bastante razoáveis se vai formar e aproximar nesta madrugada.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Set 2014 às 16:33)

Neste momento o IPMA colocou quase todos os distritos em AVISO METEOROLÓGICO LARANJA devido á precipitação.


----------



## aqpcb (16 Set 2014 às 16:59)

Firefigther disse:


> Neste momento o IPMA colocou quase todos os distritos em AVISO METEOROLÓGICO LARANJA devido á precipitação.



Pois e isso é estrenho pois acho que esta a perder força


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Set 2014 às 17:03)

Aqui nem em aviso amarelo devíamos estar, mas pronto....


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 17:22)

Olhando aos modelos a depressão deve já ter acabado de "subir" e portanto a partir de agora ela fica estatica no mesmo sitio por uns 2/3 dias pelo menos e por isso vai começar a "rodar".
Portanto serão as regiões mais a norte e junto ao litoral norte e parte do centro que terão chances de mais chuva, enquanto que hoje era no centro e parte do sul.

O aviso laranja se justifica porque pelo menos junto ao litoral eles podem ser localmente fortes e persistentes.
Os modelos são bastante sugestivos de uma evolução de sul para norte das células havendo a partir de amanhã uma espécie de tampão com a região de interior.

No Algarve será uma sorte alguma coisa nos atingir no dia de amanhã, somente alguns aguaceiros mais isolados, ou rápidos !

Pelo menos é essa a análise resumida que faço desta saida das 12h do GFS !


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 17:30)

Próximas horas, instabilidade mais provável nas regiões a norte do Tejo com aguaceiros moderados a fortes acompanhados de trovoadas e vento localmente forte!
Possível formação de células e linhas de instabilidade algo desorganizadas a sul do Tejo e atlântico centro sul conforme explico na imagem citada em baixo.







Legenda:

*Setas* - Sentido de deslocação da instabilidade
*Linhas pretas* - Linha de instabilidade 
*Rectângulo tracejado avermelhado* - zona de possível formação de células e/ou linhas de instabilidade algo desorganizadas.
*Figura em formato de raio* - Zonas onde nas próximas horas seja mais provável a ocorrência de aguaceiros/trovoadas   

*Para a próxima madruga aumento da instabilidade com nova linha de instabilidade alimentada vinda do atlântico.*

EUMETSAT RGB E-VIEW 5:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Set 2014 às 18:38)

boas.é de se esperar alguma coisa de jeito para logo aqui na zona de almada e arredores?o evento está a ficar muito aquem do que era esperado.pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## frusko (16 Set 2014 às 18:49)

Inundações e quedas de árvores em Alcobaça
Ventos e chuvas fortes, por volta da hora do almoço, provocaram muitos estragos
Por: tvi24 / PP    |   há 2 horas
Notícia atualizada às 18:34

A eletricidade e comunicações foram restabelecidas na freguesia de Évora de Alcobaça, no concelho de Alcobaça, depois do mau tempo e de três horas sem luz, telefones e redes de internet, disseram várias fontes à Lusa.

Maria Antónia Fonseca, da EDP Distribuição, disse que a linha de média tensão Turquel-Alcobaça caiu com os ventos e chuvas fortes, mas os piquetes foram de imediato para o terreno para reparar e distribuir geradores. O problema afetou hoje cerca de 150 habitantes.

«Afetou mais as zonas rurais do que as urbanas», disse, acrescentando que o problema ficou resolvido às 16:00, altura em que as aldeias afetadas voltaram a ter eletricidade.

O presidente da Junta de Freguesia, Joaquim Pego, afirmou à Lusa que também os cabos de telecomunicações tiveram danos, mas as comunicações foram na maior parte retomadas.

Se tem fotos dos efeitos do mau tempo envie para tvi24.pt.

O mau tempo registou-se cerca das 13:00 e circunscreveu-se à freguesia de Évora de Alcobaça e sobretudo à sede de freguesia e às localidades de Baixarela e Cruz de Mós.

Bombeiros e Proteção Civil registaram cerca de duas ocorrências, que mobilizaram 45 homens das corporações de Alcobaça, São Martinho do Porto, Nazaré e Juncal, disse o comandante dos bombeiros locais, Mário Serol.

Nas localidades mais afetadas, um barracão agrícola e cinco habitações ficaram parcialmente destelhadas, sem fazer desalojados, além de ter havido quedas de árvores.

Em Vestiaria, os bombeiros foram chamados a resgatar os alunos da escola do primeiro ciclo para irem almoçar, uma vez que o acesso à escola ficou interditado por causa de inundações, tendo as aulas retomado com normalidade após o almoço.

Na Quinta das Freiras caíram árvores que danificaram viaturas e o telhado de uma cooperativa agrícola teve estragos.

Na cidade de Alcobaça uma árvore caiu sobre uma habitação, enquanto nas localidades de Maiorga, Vestiaria e Casalinho, os bombeiros foram chamados a resolver problemas de inundações, que causaram aluimento de terras.

Em Alpedriz, uma habitação teve também inundaçõ


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Set 2014 às 18:53)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> boas.é de se esperar alguma coisa de jeito para logo aqui na zona de almada e arredores?o evento está a ficar muito aquem do que era esperado.pelo menos por aqui.



Até ao final do dia de hoje aguaceiros esporádicos, na próxima madrugada novo carregamento de instabilidade vinda do atlântico W c/ aguaceiros moderados e trovoadas. 

Não está à quem do esperado, vê os acumulados na tua zona e olha para os meteogramas irás verificar que está mais ou menos dentro do esperado .. 
As tuas próprias expectativas é que eram diferentes


----------



## Microburst (16 Set 2014 às 19:14)

rubenpires disse:


> Até ao final do dia de hoje aguaceiros esporádicos, na próxima madrugada novo carregamento de instabilidade vinda do atlântico W c/ aguaceiros moderados e trovoadas.



A acontecer espero não dormir esta noite de novo como um tronco.  A ver se o Benfica ajuda.  (Desculpem o off-topic)


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (16 Set 2014 às 19:33)

frusko disse:


> Inundações e quedas de árvores em Alcobaça
> Ventos e chuvas fortes, por volta da hora do almoço, provocaram muitos estragos
> Por: tvi24 / PP    |   há 2 horas
> Notícia atualizada às 18:34
> ...



Chego à conclusão que o IPMA fez bem em colocar o país sobre alerta e dou parabéns ao trabalho de muitos membros daqui do fórum incluindo o stormy que muitos diziam que ele tinha errado nas previsões mas a verdade é que estes fenómenos muitas vezes ocorrem de forma localizada sem se conseguir prever e não de forma geral (em todo o país).


----------



## james (16 Set 2014 às 22:49)

O ECM  reforcou a instabilidade para os proximos 10 dias !


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Set 2014 às 22:52)

boas já há alguma previsão de ate quando ira durar?


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 23:10)

Vai-se formar mais linhas de instabilidade a seguir a esta que tá a passar?


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 23:23)

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg

Olhem para esta imagem e digam-me aonde se vê instabilidade para as proximas horas ?


----------



## MicaMito (16 Set 2014 às 23:29)

Zapiao disse:


> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg
> 
> Olhem para esta imagem e digam-me aonde se vê instabilidade para as proximas horas ?



É essa a minha duvida! mas pode se formar!


----------



## cool (16 Set 2014 às 23:31)

Zapiao disse:


> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg
> 
> Olhem para esta imagem e digam-me aonde se vê instabilidade para as proximas horas ?




Vê-se bem....atrás da linha que agora cruza o litoral...vem lá outra a caminho...se bem que deva demorar umas horas.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2014 às 23:31)

Zapiao disse:


> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/latestImages/EUMETSAT_MSG_MPE-westernEurope.jpg
> 
> Olhem para esta imagem e digam-me aonde se vê instabilidade para as proximas horas ?



Nas próximas 3/4 horas é pouco provável mas depois como a depressão está estacionária vai gerar várias linhas de instabilidade .... umas mais activas que outras !


----------



## Zapiao (16 Set 2014 às 23:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Nas próximas 3/4 horas é pouco provável mas depois como a depressão está estacionária vai gerar várias linhas de instabilidade .... umas mais activas que outras !


Ou seja ainda nao aparecem na imagem ?


----------



## romeupaz (16 Set 2014 às 23:50)

Reparem na atividade elétrica a sul... não se vê lá nada mas tem atividade ou é um bug do sat24


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2014 às 23:54)

O sat24 apenas faz uma estimativa dependendo da densidade e cor das nuvens, portanto não é muito de fiar, pelo menos por mim.


----------



## rozzo (16 Set 2014 às 23:59)

romeupaz disse:


> Reparem na atividade elétrica a sul... não se vê lá nada mas tem atividade ou é um bug do sat24


Será certamente um bug. Não há qualquer assinatura nas imagens de satélite compatível com essas localizações de descargas.

As próximas horas de facto tendem a ser mais calmas. Ainda assim, a qualquer altura podem surgir aguaceiros fortes do nada, está propício. Coisas mais organizadas só daqui a mais algumas horas à partida.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2014 às 00:47)




----------



## stormy (17 Set 2014 às 15:39)

Boas..

Para o dia de amanhã esperam-se de novo condições propicias á ocorrencia de convecção por vezes severa em especial no interior centro e sul.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma nova perturbação associada a um eixo de vorticidade aos 500-300hpa entra de SW para NE.

Associada a esta, uma area de maior fluxo em altura ( mid/upper jet) entra pelo litoral SW e avança até á região do sistema central.

Nos niveis médios e baixos, uma area de baixa pressão forma-se sob o eixo de vorticidade, em resposta ao aumento do forçamento dinamico...esta area de ciclogenese avança lentamente de oeste e torna-se estacionaria ao largo do litoral centro.

Uma massa de ar quente e humido é ejectada desde SW  e cobre o centro e sul de PT continental, e uma linha de convergencia marca o limite maximo de propagação  do ar quente ao longo do litoral centro até á Galiza.

*Região NW*

A advecção quente de sul em conjunto com o aquecimento diurno e a aproximação de ar frio nos niveis altos tornam a atmosfera instavel, com CAPE até 1000J/Kg.

O eixo de vorticidade deverá gerar forçamento dinamico, e em conjunto com a formação de uma extensa area de convergencia á superficie, deverão gerar varios focos convectivos.

Apesar disto, junto ao eixo de vorticidade o fluxo em altura estará estagnado, e não haverá shear, pelo que as células que nascerem serão pulsantes e não beneficiarão de condições para se organizarem.

*Ainda assim, há um risco claro de precipitação excessiva convectivo-estratiforme, e um nivel amarelo está garantido por esse motivo.*

Realça-se que este nivel amarelo está num patamar de transição para o nivel laranja já que os modelos estão bastante confiantes em iniciar convecção...no entanto existe alguma incerteza quanto á localização exata da maior actividade, e resolvi não arriscar o nivel laranja.

*Interior Centro e Sul*

Á frente  do eixo de vorticidade em altura e da  depressão á sfc, ar quente e forçamento dinamico abundante afectam a região em especial durante a tarde.

Algum ar seco oriundo de Marrocos infiltra-se nos niveis médios formando uma capping layer que contribuirá para concentrar a energia durante a tarde.

O aquecimento diurno em conjunto com o arrefecimento em altura disparão o CAPE para valores localmente até 1000-1500J/Kg  ( WRF2km; WRF M.G.).

A presença de fluxo moderado de SW/WSW nos niveis altos e de S/SSE á superficie  geram perfis de shear razoaveis e de componente rotacional, com 0-6km shear até 10-20m/s e 1-8km shear até 30-40kts.

Nestas condições alguma convecção organizada deverá surgir durante a tarde, com alguns segmentos lineares multicelulares e células discretas.
Dada  a componente rotacional do shear, não se podem excluir supercelulas.

*Os maiores riscos associados a esta actividade prendem-se com a ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas.


Existe confiança para lançar um nivel laranja por estes motivos.*


----------



## romeupaz (17 Set 2014 às 15:58)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> (...)
> 
> Existe confiança para lançar um nivel laranja por estes motivos.[/B][/B]



Então diferes do IPMA eles põem o Laranja no litoral? correcto? 

E aquela massa não vai fazer nada ou é para hoje:


----------



## aqpcb (17 Set 2014 às 16:44)

romeupaz disse:


> Então diferes do IPMA eles põem o Laranja no litoral? correcto?
> 
> E aquela massa não vai fazer nada ou é para hoje:



Acho que as previsoes do Stormy são para amanha essa frente vai chegar hoje


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2014 às 17:17)

aqpcb disse:


> Acho que as previsoes do Stormy são para amanha essa frente vai chegar hoje



Tb penso que sejam previsões para amanhã.

Quanto a essa frente entrará por volta de que horas?

EDIT: Upss... desculpem pensava que estava noutro tópico.


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2014 às 17:39)

Essa massa de nuvens está associado ao nucleo da depressão.
Amanhã vamos ter um eixo de vorticidade, que é como uma onda, que vai orbitar esse nucleo e entrar por PT..

Essa onda já se vê na extremidade sudoeste dessa mancha de nuvens...deverá enrolar-se á volta dela e entrar pelo território a partir da manhã de amanhã.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 17:53)

Sim é verdade, olhando aos modelos o dia de hoje já não deverã trazer nada de especial. Aliás aqui ao contrário do que indicavam os modelos nem sequer choveu.

Tal como indicou o Stormy, essa massa de nuvens está associado ao núcleo e não deverá entrar em terra pelo menos para já ...
Amanhã de manhã sim volta a ficar bastante mais instável e a chuva irá progredir gradualmente de Norte para sul até atravessar o sul (será desta ??) entre o final do dia de amanhã e a manhã do dia de Sexta .....


----------



## rozzo (17 Set 2014 às 18:30)

Precipitação prevista pelo modelo canadiano desde as 12h de hoje até ao final do dia de amanhã:










Pelas cartas que estive a ver, dá-me a ideia de se formar um muito "ligeiro" núcleo secundário à frente da costa, que irá como que "enrolar" o sistema, e causar alguma estacionaridade da zona instável junto à costa, daí os valores tão elevados previstos por alguns modelos, em especial em regiões litorais mais a Norte. Mesmo que boa parte dessa precipitação elevada possa ser em regime menos violento ou "explosivo" que hoje, como já foi dito, mas mais persistente.

De qualquer forma, ao mesmo tempo, continua a atmosfera bastante instável, e tal como hoje, em especial no interior, convecção bastante forte pode disparar, em especial nas horas diurnas.


----------



## aqpcb (17 Set 2014 às 18:57)

stormy disse:


> Essa massa de nuvens está associado ao nucleo da depressão.
> Amanhã vamos ter um eixo de vorticidade, que é como uma onda, que vai orbitar esse nucleo e entrar por PT..
> 
> Essa onda já se vê na extremidade sudoeste dessa mancha de nuvens...deverá enrolar-se á volta dela e entrar pelo território a partir da manhã de amanhã.



Obrigado the best heheheeh


----------



## Jawa (17 Set 2014 às 19:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim é verdade, olhando aos modelos o dia de hoje já não deverã trazer nada de especial.



Não pode dizer isso em meteorologia, no caso de situações convectivas; ou então estará só a brincar...



Aurélio disse:


> Aliás aqui ao contrário do que indicavam os modelos nem sequer choveu.



Mas choveu imenso em outros locais do Algarve. Nestas situações convectivas podemos ter elevados valores de precipitação num dado lugar e pode não chover nada 5 quilómetros ao lado, o que é perfeitamente normal.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 21:04)

Jawa disse:


> Não pode dizer isso em meteorologia, no caso de situações convectivas; ou então estará só a brincar...
> 
> 
> 
> Mas choveu imenso em outros locais do Algarve. Nestas situações convectivas podemos ter elevados valores de precipitação num dado lugar e pode não chover nada 5 quilómetros ao lado, o que é perfeitamente normal.




A sua resposta está no tópico "seguimento livre"
Já agora para alguma coisa deve servir para relacionar modelos e imagens de satélite. As células não surgem estalando os dedos, existem muito mais coisas por trás disso 

EDIT: Já existe células ativas neste momento no litoral Norte especialmente na zona do Minho e Douro !


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Set 2014 às 21:41)




----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2014 às 22:05)

JoaoCodeco disse:


>



Isso é da previsão lançada ontem e não hoje (pode ver a data de aviso)


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2014 às 22:21)

Espera-se que amanhã a instabilidade continue a afectar Portugal Continental ! 

Uma linha de instabilidade poderá ficar amanhã estacionária no Litoral de Norte a Sul e por isso provocar elevados acumulados de precipitação ao longo do dia (em especial a partir do meio do dia). 

Existem também condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e esperam-se rajadas de vento que poderão ultrapassar os 70km/h nas terras altas.

De relembrar que Portugal Continental continuará em aviso amarelo durante o dia de amanhã devido à previsão de aguaceiros por vezes fortes que poderão ser acompanhados por granizo, condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e fenómenos extremos de vento. Estes avisos prolongam-se, pelo menos, até à noite de amanhã. Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria e Santarém mantêm-se em aviso LARANJA pelos mesmos motivos.

Mapa de Precipitação. 
Previsão disponibilizada aqui no fórum e no MeteoMontijo.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Set 2014 às 01:11)

Aurélio disse:


> Isso é da previsão lançada ontem e não hoje (pode ver a data de aviso)



Peço desculpa, não tinha reparado!


----------



## rozzo (18 Set 2014 às 10:06)

E cá temos a linha de instabilidade quase estática, em avanço muito lento. Desta forma, e como esperado, vai estar muitas horas até ao dia de amanhã a atravessar lentamente o território, e a "despejar" chuva.

Os maiores acumulados são de esperar no litoral Norte, onde podem ser bastante excessivos.


----------



## Aurélio (18 Set 2014 às 10:23)

Apenas um pequeno acrescento no que toca áquilo que o membro Rozzo indicou. Na verdade a linha de instabilidade  não atravessará o território.
A frente no dia de hoje e comparando os modelos globais com os de Meso-Escala como o Hirlam a linha de instabilidade vai ficar estacionada junto á costa a norte de Sines ou até junto a todo o litoral oeste, não entrando portanto para o interior norte e centro.
Portanto junto á costa espera-se aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas. 
Para o final do dia ou madrugada já de Sexta a linha de instabilidade entrada pelo sul e atravessa o sul de Portugal, causando forte precipitação e trovoadas. 

Na imagem de satélite já dá para se perceber o que estou referindo.

Relativamente aos dias seguintes, após Sábado existe uma muito forte possibilidade do regresso do tempo anticiclónico, podendo haver alguma instabilidade em zonas serranas.

Cumprimentos, Paz e Amor

Aurélio Carvalho


----------



## Fernando Costa (18 Set 2014 às 10:53)

Para a próxima semana e até ao fim de Setembro os principais modelos prevêem o regresso do tempo anti ciclónico. Acham que teremos tempo quente de verão um tanto atrasado e fora de tempo?


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Set 2014 às 10:56)

boas o que será de esperar para hoje a tarde no interior?


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 11:00)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Para a próxima semana e até ao fim de Setembro os principais modelos prevêem o regresso do tempo anti ciclónico. Acham que teremos tempo quente de verão um tanto atrasado e fora de tempo?



O tempo quente depende também das horas de sol disponíveis. Neste momento temos menos 1 hora e 16 minutos de dia comparando por exemplo com o dia 18 de agosto. 

Nascer do Sol - 18 de agosto: 6:53
Nascer do Sol - 18 de setembro: 7:21

Pôr do Sol - 18 de agosto: 20:27
Pôr do Sol - 18 de setembro: 19:39

O nascer do sol perdeu 28 minutos, o pôr do sol perdeu 48 minutos.


----------



## Névoa (18 Set 2014 às 11:23)

Agreste disse:


> O tempo quente depende também das horas de sol disponíveis. Neste momento temos menos 1 hora e 16 minutos de dia comparando por exemplo com o dia 18 de agosto.
> 
> Nascer do Sol - 18 de agosto: 6:53
> Nascer do Sol - 18 de setembro: 7:21
> ...



Ontem o ecmwf (pelo ipma) começou a sugerir a situação colocando até mínimas de 19C ao fim do mês para o Porto, enquanto que o litoral sul permaneceria com valores mais outonais. Devido ao número de horas de sol achei que isso era um bocado disparatado. Hoje já baixaram as mínimas mas colocam uma máxima de 31C para o dia 27, e isso também para Lisboa, mas aqui no norte a seguir a uma série de dias de máximas relativamente elevadas, entre os 25 e os 28C.  Antes disso chegou até a vislumbrar o início do outono.  Mas isso de modelos já sabemos e já aprendemos algo num passado não muito distante.


----------



## Firefigther (18 Set 2014 às 11:52)

O IPMA elevou o nível de AVISO meteorológico para LARANJA em todo o litoral.


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2014 às 12:10)

Ora bons dias..

Para amanhã devemos ter alguma actividade, que será mais intensa em partes do interior.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte perturbação mantem-se a NW, e inicia um movimento retrogrado para SW.

O jet subtropical mantem-se sobre a Peninsula, com fluxo moderado a forte  na camada 500-300hpa.

No seio do jet, uma nova short wave entra desde SW.

Á superficie uma depressão mantem-se estacionária a oeste, e com a migração do suporte em altura para SW, uma lingua secundaria de baixa pressão extende-se até á Madeira.

Com isto, a circulação de SW com entrada de ar quente e humido vindo de S/SW reforça-se.

Mais uma vez, a presença de ar bastante energético á superficie e de ar relativamente frio em altura geram instabilidade, com até 1000-1500J/Kg de CAPE.

O jet em altura deverá criar shear fraco a moderado com pelo menos 15m/s entre os 0 e os 6km e 20-30kts entre os 1000 e os 8000m.

Durante a tarde a short wave entrará pelo litoral centro, e será acompanhada por uma pluma de ar mais frio e seco em altura...a perturbação gerará forçamento dinamico, e em conjunto com o regime de advecção instavel á sfc, deverão surgir varias células/segmentos lineares á frente  dela.

O shear e a melhoria das condições termodinamicas deverão garantir a evolução de células organizadas á medida  que penetram no território.

*Os riscos mais evidentes relacionados com esta actividade prendem-se com a ocorrencia de precipitação pontualmente excessiva e granizo.
No entanto não se podem excluir rajadas marginalmente severas associadas a micro/downbursts dada a entrada de ar mais seco em altura e a intensificação dos gradientes verticais na periferia da short wave.*

Por estes motivos coloco um nivel laranja em parte do interio.

No resto do território a actividade será menos concentrada/persistente e o nivel amarelo parece mais adequado.


----------



## Zapiao (18 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Aurélio disse:


> Na verdade a linha de instabilidade  não atravessará o território.
> a linha de instabilidade vai ficar estacionada junto á costa a norte de Sines ou até junto a todo o litoral oeste, não entrando portanto para o interior norte e centro.
> Na imagem de satélite já dá para se perceber o que estou referindo.



Ó colega Aurélio nessa imagem vê-se a linha em rotaçao para o Continente e parece querer entrar ....


----------



## romeupaz (18 Set 2014 às 12:27)

Zapiao disse:


> Ó colega Aurélio nessa imagem vê-se a linha em rotaçao para o Continente e parece querer entrar ....



Concordo e também acho que vai trazer mais actividade, nomeadamente o "braço"
com a seta vermelha:






PS - Que bela imagem


----------



## Candy (18 Set 2014 às 15:01)

Por enquanto ainda só uns pingos, por aqui.
Olhando às imagens de radar, e se a coisa não enfraquecer pois a célula tem vindo a engrossar, parece-me que Peniche vai levar com aquilo em cima!!! Será que enfraqueceu na última hora que ainda não se vê no radar?


----------



## Reportorio (19 Set 2014 às 08:40)

Pela observação de satélite parece-me haver enfraquecimento da actividade das últimas semanas, só se a depressão que está a oeste dos Açores trouxer alguma esperança para os próximos dias.


----------



## comentador (19 Set 2014 às 10:49)

Muito bom dia a todos!

Após esta depressão passar, já sabem o que nos reserva o tempo da próxima semana? Tempo mais estável ou ainda não? 

Obrigado!


----------



## rozzo (19 Set 2014 às 10:52)

comentador disse:


> Muito bom dia a todos!
> 
> Após esta depressão passar, já sabem o que nos reserva o tempo da próxima semana? Tempo mais estável ou ainda não?
> 
> Obrigado!



A tendência actual nos modelos é que permaneça até talvez meio da semana alguma instabilidade, mas bastante mais fraca e dispersa que estes últimos dias, uma vez que a depressão estará bastante menos pujante.
Alguns modelos começam até a vislumbrar a partir do meio da semana chances de algum tempo quente, de dias de Verão.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2014 às 11:11)

Bons dias,

Apenas uma nota relativamente áquilo que o Rozzo disse,

Do ponto de vista geral vamos ter uma diminuição da instabilidade, mas por exemplo nas regiões do interior eu até penso que a instabilidade vai aumentar e bastante, pois até ao momento tem sido o litoral norte e centro os maiores privilegiados mas a partir de amanhã até cerca de Terça vai passar a ser as regiões mais montanhosas em especial o interior norte e centro !


----------



## james (19 Set 2014 às 12:04)

Nas últimas saídas , o ECM voltou a reforçar a possibilidade  de continuação da instabilidade , principalmente no Norte .


----------



## james (19 Set 2014 às 12:05)

james disse:


> Nas últimas saídas , o ECM voltou a reforçar a possibilidade  de continuação da instabilidade , principalmente no Norte .



Isso em relação à próxima semana .


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2014 às 15:21)

a ultima saida do gfs reforçou a instabilidade no interior do pais, principalmente no domingo e segunda


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2014 às 15:42)

Boas..

Para amanhã mantem-se uma situação de instabilidade pontualmente forte  em partes do interior.

*Analise/Sinoptica*

Em altura a depressão mantem-se a oeste, com um movimento lento para SW.
Enfraquecimento gradual, com aquecimento dos niveis altos e aumento das espessuras geopotenciais vão lentamente deteriorando a aparencia da perturbação.

Entre a depressão e o anticiclone subtropical centrado no NW de Africa, o forte jet subtropical entra pelo SW da Peninsula...embebido neste, uma nova ondulação migra atravessando PT continental de SW para NE.

Á superficie um vasto campo ciclonico estende-se  até á RAM, e o fluxo de S/SW reforça a advecção tropical.

Durante a tarde, o aquecimento diurno deverá, apesar do gradual aquecimento da alta troposfera, gerar uns 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE.

A presença da ondulação em altura deverá estimular a genese de alguns focos convectivos, que dada a presença do jet de niveis altos deverão organizar-se nomeadamente em algumas linhas de multicelulas.

Dados os perfis rotacionais com fluxo de S á sfc e SW em altura, uma supercelula poderá conseguir formar-se.


A actividade que surgir terá capacidade para produzir precipitação pontualmente excessiva, granizo e micro/downbursts, mas o suporte dos modelos é algo limitado, pelo que a cobertura espacial e temporal será demasiado rarefeita para garantir um nivel laranja.
*Assim sendo, coloco um nivel amarelo para partes do interior, especialmente por precipitação excessiva e granizo.*


----------



## Candy (20 Set 2014 às 04:47)

Boas,
Se possível alguém que me explique se se trata de um erro...
No site do ipma, na previsão significativa, o mapa apresenta aguaceiros para o norte e centro no sábado e no domingo. Já para segunda feira, a mesma previsão apresenta trovoadas no norte e centro.
Depois ao consultar a previsão descritiva (em texto) verifico que prevêem possibilidade de trovoadas para o norte e centro no sábado e domingo, enquanto que para segunda feira não têm descrição de preverem quaisquer trovoadas. 
Ou seja, a previsão descritiva não bate certo com os mapas apresentados na previsão significativa.
Será erro? E a ser erro qual será a previsão correcta?
Obrigada.


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Set 2014 às 05:17)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> Se possível alguém que me explique se se trata de um erro...
> No site do ipma, na previsão significativa, o mapa apresenta aguaceiros para o norte e centro no sábado e no domingo. Já para segunda feira, a mesma previsão apresenta trovoadas no norte e centro.
> Depois ao consultar a previsão descritiva (em texto) verifico que prevêem possibilidade de trovoadas para o norte e centro no sábado e domingo, enquanto que para segunda feira não têm descrição de preverem quaisquer trovoadas.
> ...



Claro que é um erro, a descritiva não foi actualizada (nem é precisso abrir a web do IPMA como não o fiz mas estou certo) 
Mas segunda há instabilidade no norte e centro especialmente no interior  Estão reunidas condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas


----------



## stormy (20 Set 2014 às 14:38)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos um dia com alguma activdade, em espacial em partes da região sul.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura a depressão em altura mantem-se num movimento lento para SW, e centra-se a meio da tarde ao largo do litoral centro.

Entre esta e a alta subtropical colocada no N de Africa, um forte mid/upper jet entra pela região S e avança por Espanha.

Á superficie, um vasto campo depressionário envolve o Atlantico subtropical NE, e o fluxo em PT continental coloca-se de S,com entrada de ar humido e quente em especial na região centro e sul.

Durante o dia, o aquecimento/evapotranspiração diurno em conjunto com a presença de ar frio em altura disparam o CAPE até 1000J/Kg com bolsas mesoescalares até 1500J/Kg.

*Na região S/SW*

Uma short wave avança no jet subtropical e afecta o SW e S do território, em torno a esta, forçamento dinamico e shear modestos deverão favorecer a genese e organização convectiva.


Nos niveis médios e baixos,no entanto, o forçamento dinamico é fraco e resume-se ás frentes de brisa maritima e serras do litoral alentejano e algarve.

*Assim sendo,espera-se que a cobertura convectiva não seja muito significativa, no entanto as células que surgirem beneficiarão de um ambiente favoravel á ocorrencia de precipitação excessiva e granizo.*

*Por estes motivos, coloco um nivel amarelo.*

*Na região norte*, há modelos  que disparam convecção, mas esta estará associada a um eixo de vorticidade em  altura distante do jet, numa area de alimentação de ar frio/vorticidade que liga a depressão a W com um potente cavado no Mar do Norte.

Com fluxo estagnado em altura, a convecção que surgir será pulsante, de ciclo de vida curto, e não terá intensidade e cobertura temporal para garantir um nivel amarelo por precipitação excessiva.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2014 às 12:48)

Boas..

Para amanhã esperam-se alguns aguaceiros/trovoadas que deverão ser pontualmente fortes na região norte e centro.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura o nucleo da perturbação que estava a oeste é apanhado por um cavado que entra pela Europa e reverte o sentido de movimento de novo para leste.
Durante o dia, o centro da depressão fria de niveis altos
 deverá entrar e cruzar o território ao longo do eixo Lisboa-Portalegre.

No centro da perturbação o fluxo em altura estará estagnado e não haverá forçamento dinamico...nestas condições qualquer convecção que surja será pulsante e de ciclo de vida curto.

No extremo N/NE, já mais afastado do centro, o fluxo  em altura será um pouco mais forte e do quadrante SE/E, proporcionando shear fraco.

Á  superficie e nos niveis médios uma area de baixa pressão forma-se  entre a Peninsula e o Atlantico ao largo do litoral centro, enquanto que uma alta pressão reforça-se  na Europa W.
Entre os dois,  uma frente fria desce desde França e avança até ao terço norte da PI.

Associada á frente fria, uma area de convergencia deverá afectar todo o norte e centro de PT continental...imediatamente á frente desta, uma massa de ar quente e humido estará presente, com CAPE a ascender até 1000-1500J/Kg em alguns pontos.

*Dada a frente fria e a topografia, há garantias que surgirão varios focos convectivos na região  norte e centro, que poderão beneficiar de algum shear fraco...estas condições marginais serão suficientes para garantir um nivel amarelo por risco de precipitação excessiva, granizo e micro/downbursts.






*


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2014 às 13:34)

*::::::::::::::UPDATE:::::::::::::::*

Com base nos ultimos outputs dos modelos, Sat e observações de superficie,  as condições na região centro e sul parecem ter melhorado.

Uma serie de linhas de convergencia estão de momento a entrar  pelo Algarve, enquanto outra está estacionária a oeste do litoral Alentejano....estas linhas marcam areas  de advecção de humidade.

Durante a tarde, algumas destas linhas deverão entrar em terra, assim como a frente de brisa, o que servirá de mecanismo de disparo para convecção.

Os mesoescalares manteem valores de CAPE até 1500-1800J/Kg, com uma area de shear associado ao mid/upper jet ( ver previsão de ontem) em especial no Alentejo e Algarve.

As condições são assim favoraveis á ocorrencia de tempo severo pontual, e o nivel amarelo foi alargado em concordancia com este raciocinio.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 14:33)

Off-Topic mas é o local apropriado para deixar o reparo ..

Impressionante como as células nascem rápido e com muita dinâmica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Já há muito que não via algo como está a ocorrer hoje e é assim que eu particularmente gosto das trovoadas 






Ou seja é de esperar que nasçam células de forma repentina e com muita dinâmica por isso nowcasting e atenção a inundações locais


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 15:33)

É realmente um dia extremamente explosivo em Portugal.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2014 às 21:15)

*::::::::::::::::::::UPDATE::::::::::::::::::::::::*

*Analise*

Durante o dia de hoje o território foi afectado por uma perturbação em altura bastante mais intensa do que o projectado/analisado ontem.
A vigorosa perturbação gerou convecção muito mais activa do que aquela que seria de esperar, e a convecção intensa á escala mesoescalar gerou um importante feedback á escala sinoptica que deverá alterar substancialmente a previsão para amanhã.

Os modelos, especialmente mesoescalares, indicam que ao longo do dia de hoje se organizou uma baixa pressão de origem convectiva associada á perturbação em altura, que nas proximas horas deverá mover-se para N/NW orbitando uma extensa cut-off situada a oeste  do território.

A interacção das duas deverá levar a uma alteracção da trajectoria da perturbação maior, empurrando-a para SW e depois para E...nesse processo  uma nova ondulação em altura deverá formar-se a N da Madeira, numa area caracterizada pela presença de uma bolsa de ar tropical instavel...esta bolsa de energia deverá ser então empurrada para NE afectando o Sul do território.

*Previsão*

*2f00h----2f20h*

Durante este periodo, teremos uma vasta area de vorticidade associada ao nucleo complexo da cut off em altura, a entrar pelo *Centro e Sul de PT
continental,* ao longo deste eixo o fluxo em altura estará estagnado, e não haverá shear  que permita convecção organizada.
no entanto, a presença de uma massa de ar humida, e aquecimento/evapotranspiração significativos durante a tarde deverão gerar valores de CAPE pontualmente até 1000-2000J/Kg segundo varios modelos mesoescalares.

A frente de brisa maritima deverá ser suficiente para gerar multiplas células pulsantes e de ciclo de vida curto, mas dada a energia/humidade disponiveis, estas células apresentação caracter pontualmente severo durante a sua curta fase de maturação, *com risco de precipitação excessiva e granizo....os fortes gradientes termicos verticais associados ao ar bastante frio nos niveis altos tambem favorecem um ou outro episódio de micro/downburst.

Assim sendo, fiz um upgrade para nivel amarelo  .*

*Por outro lado, no norte *mais afastado do eixo central da perturbação, circulação de E/SE em altura deverá gerar algum shear capaz de sustentar estruturas melhor organizadas.
A presença de valores de CAPE em torno a 500-1500J/Kg, e a topografia deverão garantir  a genese de varios focos convectivos.
Durante a tarde, uma frente fria vinda de NE deverá começar a afectar o norte da Peninsula, e uma extensa area de convergencia entre o ar seco/frio de NE e o ar tropical humido de SW afecta o norte do território...no seio e ao longo desta area de convergencia é provavel que surjam varios clusters convectivos que beneficiação de amplo forçamento dinamico, factor que em conjunto com o shear marginal deverá manter estruturas convectivas com algum grau de organização.

*As células que surgirem terão bastante humidade disponivel, assim como gradientes termicos verticais suficientes para produzir precipitação excessiva, granizo ( pontualmente grande) e rajadas pontualmente severas associadas a micro/downbursts.

Dado o caracter mais organizado e a indicação por parte dos modelos para a ocorrencia de convecção mais generalizada, fiz um upgrade para nivel laranja nesta região.*

*2f18h----3f12h*

Neste periodo começa a tornar-se provavel que uma nova perturbação em altura entre pelo *Sul*, arrastando consigo uma nova pluma de energia/humidade de origem tropical.
Nesta altura o nucleo frio/eixo de vorticida de em altura já terá migrado mais para NE, e o sul ficará na periferia da perturbação,proximo ao forte jet subtropical que corre entre a Madeira e Espanha.

Espera-se assim que ocorra advecção de humidade/instabilidade desde SW, num abiente de crescente forçamento dinamico e shear...os valores de CAPE modelados ( 1000-1500J/Kg) em conjunto com o ambiente dinamico favorecem a genese de convecção severa, multi e supercelular, *com risco de precipitação excessiva, rajadas severas e granizo que poderá ser grande.

Por este motivo fiz um upgrade para nivel laranja.*


*Realça-se* que a interacção desta pluma de humidade com a complexa região de vorticidade em todos os niveis que estará presente sobre a Peninsula, e a frente fria que desce desde a Europa poderá ter consequencias ainda imprevisiveis...não se pode  excluir que os processos dinamicos previstos resultem na formação de uma area de ciclogenese mais organizada/intensa que poderia trazer um evento de caracteristicas mais extremas ao centro e sul de PT continental durante o dia de 3f...

A situação será seguida com toda a atenção, e um possivel upgrade para nivel vermelho poderá ter de ser necessário, durante a avaliação de amanhã, para o periodo entre as 00h de 3f e as 00h de 4f.


----------



## supercell (22 Set 2014 às 14:47)

Pelos modelos e previsões do IMPA parece que vamos ter novamente um fim de semana instável em grande parte do território, já é possível prever com alguma eficácia se ir chover de facto?


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2014 às 22:31)

Boas..

*Para as proximas horas*, de acordo com o update lançado ontem, é possivel que condições severas continuem a afectar em especial o Sul.

*Para a 2a metade do dia de amanhã, *a actividade deverá prosseguir, com especial atenção ao interior sul.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Durante o dia de amanhã mantem-se um eixo de vorticidade/ar frio em altura que cruza o território aprox. em linha com o Tejo.
Nos niveis médios e baixos, uma frente fria entra pela região N/NE, enquanto que pelo Sul se mantem uma circulação do quadrante S com advecção quente.

Durante as proximas horas e dia de amanhã, a interacção da perturbação em altura com esta complexa advecção diferencial nos niveis baixos deverá resultar  na organização de uma area de ciclogenese que já hoje era identificavel nos mesoescalares.

A ciclogenese  deverá acentuar a convergencia/advecção quente á superficie, com valores de CAPE impulsionados pelo aquecimento/evapotranspiração diurnos a atingir 500-1500J/Kg..a presença da perturbação em altura deverá em conjunto com a convergencia á sfc, garantir a iniciação convectiva numa escala generalizada ( ECMWF12z/GFS12z).

Um pouco a sul do eixo de vorticidade, o fluxo em altura deverá intensificar-se, com a aproximação do bordo norte do jet subtropical...com fluxo moderado de SW/WSW em altura e a intensificação do fluxo de S á sfc-850hpa ( low level jet) no sector quente da area de  ciclogenese deverão gerar perfis de shear rotacional com até 20kts de 1-8km shear.

Assim sendo, a dinamica parece favoravel á evolução/organização  das células em sistemas lineares multicelulares com supercelulas embebidas ou discretas a surgirem pontualmente.
*Estas células deverão ser capazes de gerar granizo e precipitação excessiva assim como rajadas marginalmente severas.*..a dinamica não parece favoravel a tornados dada a fraca helicidade nos niveis baixos ( existe shear rotacional mas ofluxo não é muito intenso, pelo que a energia disponivel para a rotação é limitada)...sendo assim qualquer estrutura tornadica que possa surgir dependerá da dinamica interna das células e terá uma probabilidade de ocorrencia muito baixa.

Ainda assim, resolvi colocar um nivel laranja marginal para o interior S, onde a cobertura da actividade parece mais extensa e haverá um overlay algo interessante de CAPE/shear/forçamento.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Set 2014 às 22:54)

A previsão de hoje (para hoje) do Stormy falhou redondamente (no que toca a cores), aqui não se passou nada de nada como indicavam os modelos e a instabilidade esteve quase o dia todo na zona centro e sobretudo na zona da Grande Lisboa e zona do Vale do Tejo. Umas vezes acerta-se e outras erra-se .... faz parte da vida.
Quanto ao dia de amanhã esse sim concordo em absoluto com as previsões ....

Olhando bem mais longe segundo os modelos isto vai-se instalar o anticiclone por estas bandas, que eu só espero que não seja já de acordo com aquilo que os modelos sazonais projectam para este Outono/Inverno ....
Se entenderem que isto é seguimento livre ... mas eu entendo como previsão de modelos


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 23:05)

Anticiclones mais ou menos extensos, pouco gradiente, noites maiores que os dias... vamos é arrefecer.
Interessante também o aspecto de a corrente polar acelerar de tal forma que mete umas interessantes altas pressões na escandinávia em forma de bloqueio. Iremos vendo a forma que isto vai tomar depois deste episódio de chuvas se resolver a meio da semana.


----------



## stormy (22 Set 2014 às 23:54)

Aurélio disse:


> A previsão de hoje (para hoje) do Stormy falhou redondamente (no que toca a cores), aqui não se passou nada de nada como indicavam os modelos e a instabilidade esteve quase o dia todo na zona centro e sobretudo na zona da Grande Lisboa e zona do Vale do Tejo. Umas vezes acerta-se e outras erra-se .... faz parte da vida.
> Quanto ao dia de amanhã esse sim concordo em absoluto com as previsões ....



A previsão que coloquei ontem é valida até ás 12h de amanhã, até este momento, a 1a parte da previsão falhou relativamente á região Norte, e falhou bastante já que não se verificaram nenhuns dos fenomenos previstos.
Isto teve que ver com o posicionamneto da cut off, que de acordo com a modelação de ontem,deveria ter descido mais em latitude permitindo que a instabilidade que afectou a Galiza-Asturias chegasse ao N de PT continental..assim o interior norte ficou mesmo no meio da circulação, onde basicamente está tudo em aguas de bacalhau..

Quanto ao centro e sul, verificou-se a previsão denivel amarelo ( varios nicleos intensos afectaram o sul durante a tarde), e o nivel laranja que coloquei a partir das 18h de hoje verificou-se em parte dado que a instabilidade mais intensa até se iniciou umas horas antes, e continua de momento a avançar pelo litoral e partes do Sul, com fenomenos "Por vezes concentrados" aparentes na compacta linha de instabilidade que de momento é visivel nos radares.


*Nas proximas horas, até ás 12h de amanhã,* é provavel que  esta linha de instabilidade afecte todo o sul, como descrito na previsão de ontem, embora com algumas alterações face ao discutido ontem:
-A evolução está a dar-se de maneira menos intensa e mais lenta face ao idealizado ontem.
-A actividade está limitada mais á franja litoral


Agradeço a atenção que prestas ás minha previsões, gosto da apreciação critica, e garanto que todas as minhas previsões são revistas imparcialmente por um membro desta casa de formação em meteorologia, e estamos em conjunto a fazer uma base de dados estatistica com as previsões que lançei desde Março de 2014.
Os resultados serão postos no forum em Março de 2014.


----------



## Gongas (22 Set 2014 às 23:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Avisos actualizados para esta noite e dia de amanhã. Aviso laranja no interior centro e litoral centro e norte para:


----------



## Firefigther (23 Set 2014 às 09:05)

O IPMA alterou para AVISO LARANJA quase todos os distritos do país, excluindo Bragança, Vila Real, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2014 às 19:26)

Algumas mensagens foram movidas para outro tópico, de acordo com as regras 2.2 e 2.3 das condições de utilização do fórum.
Podem continuar essa discussão por lá.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ipma-novidades-duvidas-e-criticas.5154/unread


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2014 às 11:42)

Bom dia, 

Olhando aos modelos parece que agora poderá vir pelo menos aí uns 10 dias mais ou menos estáveis, apesar do interior e a região centro poder ter alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas. Aqui devo ver nuvens a passarem pela serra, e alguma trovoada de final de tarde, tempo tão caracteristico de setembro !
Outubro poderá entrar seco, mas para o final do período talvez haja mudança de padrão, ou não, logo veremos !


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Set 2014 às 19:07)

Boas .alguem pode confirmar as previsões do ipma ? Para o fim de semana estão a prever novamente animação.


----------



## supercell (24 Set 2014 às 19:27)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas .alguem pode confirmar as previsões do ipma ? Para o fim de semana estão a prever novamente animação.



Parece que sim, pelo menos as probabilidades apontam para isso...


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2014 às 23:37)

O modelo GFS, começa a ganhar tendência para a partir dos dias 5/6 de outrubro de poder vir chuva, ou seja mudança de novo de padrão
é para acompanhar!!!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2014 às 23:50)

boas,
o fim de semana promete animação para os mesmos de sempre. No Sábado deverão as células surgem nas serras algarvias e subirem para norte como fizeram no outro dia. Esperam-se aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas no Alentejo, Região de Lisboa, Vale do Centro e Beira Baixa.
No Domingo a instabilidade rumará para Norte e Centro. 
A partir daí novamente alguns dia de estabilidade mas que poderá ser de curta duração. Neste momento nada é muito certo. Seja como for o caso mais provável será precipitação convectiva, caso venha a ocorrer.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2014 às 10:22)

Bom dia,
Olhando aos modelos eu diria que hoje existem poucas chances de chover, contudo amanhã pela tarde e sobretudo no Sábado podemos vir a ter forte instabilidade com aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas (segundo o Hirlam), aguaceiros normais segundo o ECM ou aguaceiros fracos segundo o GFS. Ou seja situação ainda muito volátil. Domingo um maior consenso com aguaceiros e trovoadas a norte e centro.
Depois disso vários dias sem qualquer instabilidade talvez com alguma chance de cut-off para o final do período (o ECM parece que gosta de modelar essas coisas)


----------



## Firefigther (25 Set 2014 às 11:58)

Bom dia.
segundo o site Meteociel parece que se confirma o regresso da chuva para o fim de semana , que acham ?



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/wrfnmm.php?ech=3&mode=1&map=20


----------



## rozzo (25 Set 2014 às 12:22)

Sim, é quase certo.

Na verdade, inicialmente nem se esperava grande coisa hoje ou amanhã, mas pelos vistos já há chances razoáveis hoje no interior Sul, e amanhã boa parte do Sul, e até a zona litoral Centro, incluindo Lisboa poderão ter aguaceiros a partir da tarde.

*Hoje:







Amanhã:
*





Já Sábado, a actividade será bem mais generalizada. Ao longo do fim de semana, existirá a formação de uma linha de instabilidade que irá atravessar o território no sentido Sul - > Norte.


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Set 2014 às 12:33)

Boa tarde,

Espero não estar off topic mas deixo a seguinte questão relativa à última run do GFS:
Quando nas saídas dos meteogramas do MeteoPT aparece uma percentagem de nuvens no céu de 0% e precipitação de 0,5 ou 0,7 mm, isso quer dizer exactamente o quê? Na última saída para Sintra, indica isso na manhã do próximo domingo. Chove sem nuvens ou trata-se de nebulosidade baixa que provoque chuva tipo "molha-parvos"?


----------



## rozzo (25 Set 2014 às 12:41)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Espero não estar off topic mas deixo a seguinte questão relativa à última run do GFS:
> Quando nas saídas dos meteogramas do MeteoPT aparece uma percentagem de nuvens no céu de 0% e precipitação de 0,5 ou 0,7 mm, isso quer dizer exactamente o quê? Na última saída para Sintra, indica isso na manhã do próximo domingo. Chove sem nuvens ou trata-se de nebulosidade baixa que provoque chuva tipo "molha-parvos"?



De facto por vezes ocorre aparecer isso nos meteogramas.
Não se trata do tipo de nebulosidade, pois a apresentada nos meteogramas é a total, que já inclui os vários tipos. É mesmo um problema de tratar dados de modelos globais, com resoluções espaciais relativamente pobres, e de para gerar os meteogramas ter de se interpolar os dados, tanto de precipitação, como de nuvens, a partir dos 4 pontos mais próximos. Costuma acontecer mais vezes em zonas montanhosas, onde basta apenas um ponto ter precipitação com pouca nebulosidade e os outros todos estarem a zero, para a interpolação no meio dar algo desse tipo. E também geralmente só acontece quando está modelada precipitação em regime de aguaceiros com relativa pouca percentagem de nuvens, podendo haver pontos com precipitação com pouca percentagem de nuvens, e outros com nuvens e precipitação 0, resultando a interpolação para pontos intermédios em algo assim.
De qualquer forma, mesmo com pouca nebulosidade, nunca deveria dar 0. Para isso acontecer, é porque o próprio GFS modela em alguns locais precipitação praticamente sem nuvens, o que já de si é um pouco estranho, mas certamente advém da forma como são parametrizados os aguaceiros na física dos modelos, já assuntos um pouco mais complexos (para não dizer muito).


Na prática, o que quer dizer?
Depende dos casos, mas eu diria que geralmente quer dizer que nas redondezas do local que estás a ver a previsão haverá alguns aguaceiros bastante dispersos entre muitas abertas. Provavelmente de um lado será esse o cenário, e do outro céu limpo. Típico de zonas montanhosas, ou de contrastes em zonas costeiras quando os aguaceiros estão apenas sobre o mar. A interpretação correcta dependerá de caso para caso na prática, pensando nestas várias possibilidades que referi...

Espero ter ajudado um pouco...


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Set 2014 às 12:48)

Percebo que a previsão de precipitação, p,ex. para este domingo, não seja fácil numa localização geográfica reduzida.
Sem querer chatear muito a tendência é para que chova mesmo nessa manhã ou trata-se apenas de uma pequena possibilidade?
Pergunto isto porque eu e um grupo de pessoas vamos organizar um evento ao ar livre com cerca de 200 pessoas e o ideal mesmo era não chover 

P.S- Edit :Não tinha visto a segunda parte da resposta.


----------



## stormy (25 Set 2014 às 18:21)

Boas..

Para amanhã deveremos ter um dia mais activo no Sul, com convecção pontualmente severa.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma perturbação avança desde o SE de Espanha e varios maximos de vorticidade provenientes de um cavado no Mediterraneo  organizam-se numa nova e compacta cut-off a SW de Lisboa durante  a tarde e noite para Sabado.

O fluxo em altura roda lentamente desde E para SW e intensifica-se á medida que a perturbação se consolida.

Areas de forçamento dinamico começam a actuar em torno desta cut off, e em resposta aos movimentos verticais as temperaturas da media troposfera começam a descer, com valores de T500 inferiores aos -15ºC a aparecer..

Á superficie, em resposta ao forçamento dinamico, uma difusa area de baixa pressão começa as surgir no Golfo de Cadiz, e o fluxo de ar seco vindo de E/NE começa a virar para S/SE com entrada de ar humido Mediterraneo...na fronteira das duas massas de ar, uma dry line avança  gradualmente para norte durante o periodo, e um low/mid level jet instala-se no sector de advecção humida.

A entrada de ar quente/humido e o arrefecimento em altura deverão desestabilizar gradualmente a Atmosfera, com valores de CAPE a subir até 500-1000J/Kg.

Espera-se que com o aumento da instabilidade e o forçamento devido á dry line/dinamica em altura sejam suficientes para gerar varios focos convectivos em especial de tarde, que se manterão activos durante a noite dada a manutenção de condições termodinamicas favoraveis associada ao regime de advecção quente.

As células que surgirem durante a tarde evoluirão num ambiente de shear fraco, mas com a gradual rotação e intensificação do fluxo em altura,perfis de shear rotacionais com até 30-40Kts de 1-8km shear deverão surgir...
Espera-se assim que as células possam adquirir um grau de organização crescente a partir do meio/fim da tarde, com possivel formação de clusters ou mesmo alguns segmentos lineares.
Durante a noite/madrugada as condições melhoram, e os perfis de shear fortemente rotacionais ( SE á sfc e WSW aos 500hpa) deverão privilegiar a genese de supercelulas discretas.

*Os riscos mais evidentes associados a esta actividade prendem-se com a ocorrencia de granizo,que poderá ser pontualmente grande, precipitação excessiva e rajadas marginalmente severas associadas a micro/downbursts.
Para já os modelos não mostram convecção com um grau de cobertura que me dê confiança para lançar um nivel laranja, no entanto poderá haver um upgrade caso a situação assim o exija.




*


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Boas,
Bem, fiquei surpreendido com as ultimas saidas do ECM, tem carregado na precipitação aqui para a zona, refiro-me a Sábado,situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Candy (26 Set 2014 às 00:40)

Boas,
Ouvi uns zunzuns de que se aproximam mais uns dias interessantes. 
Ao ver o meteograma para Peniche vejo que os valores CAPE e LI para sábado, às 18h, são 
CAPE 1043, LI-5.0
No entanto prevêem pouca, ou nenhuma, precipitação. O que isto quer dizer? Vamos ter animação com trovoada, mas o mais provável é ser trovoada seca? Ou não é nada disto e eu ainda não consegui aprender nada?


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2014 às 01:55)

O meteograma para um certo ponto do mapa (o facto de o ponto estar nomeado não significa que as características específicas do local estejam integradas no modelo) é apenas uma amostra interpolada de uma área considerável em que os detalhes do relevo, da costa, etc são ignorados (só as coordenadas do centro da área, a altitude média e outros parâmetros médios são tidos em conta). O modelo produz uma previsão de precipitação média para a área não tendo em conta se a precipitação vai ser concentrada em apenas alguns locais ou se vai ser mais ou menos  uniformemente distribuída (para o modelo ela é sempre uniformemente distribuída). Então, tomando como exemplo muito simplificado, a situação de em metade da área chover 10mm e na outra metade chover zero, se o modelo tiver previsto 5mm para a área toda terá acertado exactamente na previsão. No caso de aguaceiros ainda mais localizados, podemos ter por exemplo um aguaceiro forte de 10mm numa zona que corresponda apenas a 10% de uma certa área; o modelo distribui esses 10mm pela área e conclui, acertadamente, que a precipitação média para essa área será apenas... 1mm. Portanto, se em Peniche estiverem previstos apenas 1mm, nada impede que se apanhe com o aguaceiro de 10mm em cima (probabilidade 10%) ou que não chova (probabilidade 90%). Assim se percebe o motivo de tantas vezes acharmos que os modelos erraram: é apenas uma questão da resolução com que os modelos trabalham, normalmente quadrados com algumas dezenas de quilómetros de lado, dimensões superiores à maior parte das células que produzem aguaceiros nestas situações.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2014 às 08:13)

Bom dia,

todo o País em alerta amarelo por aguaceiros e trovoadas:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 26.setembro.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade na região
Centro para o final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do
quadrante leste, soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras
altas até ao final da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns vales e terras baixas.

*REGIÃO SUL:
Períodos de céu muito nublado com ocorrência de aguaceiros, sendo
por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada durante a tarde.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do
quadrante leste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns vales e terras baixas.

*GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu pouco nublado, apresentando períodos de maior nebulosidade a
partir do final da manhã com possibilidade de ocorrência de
aguaceiros.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).

*GRANDE PORTO:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21/22ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro,
passando a ondas de sueste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 15/27ºC
LISBOA - 17/27ºC
FARO - 18/24ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_*Atualizado a 26 de setembro de 2014 às 0:40 UTC*

Cá está o mapa:






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

O avisos são só a partir do dia 28/09,para certos distritos é para hoje e amanhã mas quem abre o site pensa que são para hoje que está tudo em aviso amarelo... Por exemplo, Faro está em alerta amarelo já a partir de hoje, mas o Porto é só a partir de 28/09..

De qualquer modo o IPMA  faz bem em antecipar, pode é induzir em erro, a quem não clicar nos distritos.._


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2014 às 08:15)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> todo o País em alerta amarelo por aguaceiros e trovoadas:
> 
> ...



Rigor em que sentido ? Apenas os distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro estão em aviso amarelo para hoje, Sexta-Feira. O restante território só entra em aviso amanhã ao início da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2014 às 08:30)

AndréFrade disse:


> Rigor em que sentido ? Apenas os distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro estão em aviso amarelo para hoje, Sexta-Feira. O restante território só entra em aviso amanhã ao início da tarde.



Resposta aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ipma-novidades-duvidas-e-criticas.5154/page-41#post-446642


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2014 às 12:21)

Boas..

Para amanhã, alguma atenção especial ao litoral centro, onde poderá ocorrer um evento de tempo severo algo significtivo.

*Analise/Sinóptica*

Em altura uma compacta cut-off forma-se a SW de Lisboa, e intensifica-se á medida que migra para N durante o periodo.
Sobre PT continental, na periferia E da cut-off, uma região de forçamento dinamico  evolui de sul para norte, e establece-se uma circulação moderada do quadrante sul entre os 500 os 200hpa.

Á superficie, em resposta ao aumento do suporte dinamico, uma area de baixa pressão forma-se ao largo de Sagres, e evolui para norte.
Associada a esta, um sector de fluxo de S/SE cobre os 2/3 mais a sul de PT continental, onde se processa um regime de advecção de humidade, este sector estará limitado a norte por uma dry line e a oeste por uma frente de brisa que avança desde SW durante a tarde,entrando pelo litoral centro e sul.

Com a entrada de humidade, aquecimento diurno e arrefecimento em altura, espera-se uma rapida desestabilização, com CAPE a subir até 1000-1500J/Kg em alguns pontos.
O forçamento dinamico em altura e a convergencia associada á dry line/frente de brisa serão mais que suficientes para gerar varios focos convectivos....ao longo do litoral centro haverá um periodo durante a tarde em que a dry line e a frente de brisa se intersectarão, gerando um vasto campo de convergencia á sfc..nesta região é plausivel a genese de convecção a uma escala bastante extensa, provavelmente em cluster.

Dada a presença de fluxo moderado/forte de SSW nos niveis altos e de uma circulação  moderada de SSE á superficie, uns 30-40kts de 1-8km shear com fraco caracter rotacional deverão surgir, o que em conjunto com o forçamento dinamico deverá proporcionar um ambiente favoravel á organização das células em segmentos lineares e clusters multicelulares...uma ou outra supercélula não poderá  ser excluida.

Há confiança neste momento para lançar um nivel laranja para partes do litoral centro, onde há um bom overlay entre os parametros dinamicose termodinamicos....qualquer célula que surja terá capacidade de causar precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas pontualmente severas associadas a downbursts...um tornado não se pode excluir, mas dado o fraco caracter rotacional do shear, estes dependerão exclusivamente da dinamica interna das células, pelo que a probabilidade de ocorrencia é bastante reduzida.


----------



## Fernando Costa (26 Set 2014 às 19:18)

Bem analisando os principais modelos. É quase certo que o tempo estável e algo quente vai continuar até ao fim do mês e em princípio até 5/6 Outubro. Depois disso ainda muito incerto mas penso e espero o regresso da instabilidade e tempo mais fresco isto para a lua cheia. Assim espero sinceramente. Estou farto de Outubros quentes. Mas ainda falta muito vamos acompanhando os modelos com serenidade e expectativa.


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2014 às 00:09)

Verdade, o GFS já começa a mostrar essa instabilidade a partir do dia 8/9 outubro
o sol que virá na próxima semana é para enganar


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Set 2014 às 00:12)

Venha de lá então esta instabilidade no fim de semana para depois o mês findar com bom tempo em geral e assim deverá entrar nos primeiros dias do mês de Outubro porém penso que algumas incursões estarão à espreita como referi no parágrafo anterior  "havemos de andar a e meio às aranhas".

Ensemble GFS 12z 26/07 LISBOA:






Para justificar um pouco o que disse, ai está o ensemble 
Ele não irá fugir muito ao que mostra..


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Boas,

Para mim está ser um Setembro perfeitamente normal aqui no Algarve, que é quando surge as primeiras chuvas e depois na 1ª metade de Outubro por vezes também ocorre uma ou outra incursão. 
Isto para dizer o quê ?
Para dizer que olhando aos modelos e ao seu ensemble poderá acontecer uma pequena alteração lá para a Lua Cheia efectivamente , sendo que existe uma tendencia para um Anticiclone Escandinavo e um AA um pouco a oeste. No meio está a chave, pode existir uma quebra e não haver junção entre os Anticiclones e termos uma Cut-oFF ou então podemos ter uma longa estabilidade ... 
Todos os cenários estão ainda em aberto !


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Set 2014 às 00:24)

Aurélio disse:


> (...) sendo que existe uma tendencia para um Anticiclone Escandinavo e um AA um pouco a oeste. *No meio está a chave, pode existir uma quebra e não haver junção entre os Anticiclones e termos uma Cut-oFF ou então podemos ter uma longa estabilidade ...
> Todos os cenários estão ainda em aberto !*


Sem dúvida, estas pragmático... Mas algo me leva a querer que é pouco provável dentro de todas as probabilidades uma longa estabilidade.. :assobio:


----------



## Fernando Costa (27 Set 2014 às 00:45)

Eu também acho pouco provável que podemos ter longa estabilidade. Nem tão pouco mais ou menos é coisa para poucos dias. Lá para o dia 8/9 de Outubro temos o Outono a bater a porta. Espero que não esteja enganado. Mas concordo coma ideia de um Outubro misto


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2014 às 00:52)

*::::::::UPDATE::::::::*

De acordo com as ultimas saidas dos modelos, alguns ajustes foram feitos quanto á distribuição espacial das areas de risco, nomeadamente a extensão do nivel amarelo para NE,por respeito a algumas indicações dos modelos de mesoescala que indicam a possibilidade de uma linha secundaria de convergencia se formar a partir do fim da tarde e durante a noite, numa area entre o Alentejo e partes do interior centro...

De resto a analise mantem-se, e realça-se a possibilidade de ocorrencia de um episodio de tempo severo algo significativo na area que vai desde a bacia do Tejo-Sado até ao vale do Mondego/Vouga.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2014 às 01:00)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Eu também acho pouco provável que podemos ter longa estabilidade. Nem tão pouco mais ou menos é coisa para poucos dias. Lá para o dia 8/9 de Outubro temos o Outono a bater a porta. Espero que não esteja enganado. Mas concordo coma ideia de um Outubro misto



Sim até porque a palavra Misto e Outubro são sinónimos, é dos meses do ano com maior numero de alternâncias de tempo e com maior diferenças de ano para ano ainda com maior enfase na Temperatura do que na Precipitação.

A titulo de curiosidade já olharam ao Aladin e ao Arome, nas suas super previsões para amanhã (este Arome "mata-me" é por isso que nem ligo a ele). Funcionam tão bem eles que segundo eles estaria a chover bem nesta altura no Sotavento.

Como isto de andar a bater é muito fácil vou indicar o que acho que vai acontecer no dia de amanhã. De manhã vão estar nublado e vai ocorrer um aguaceiros ou outro na zona do Sotavento ao inicio da manhã, tal como aconteceu no outro dia e á medida que entra no Alentejo vai-se fortalecer com aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas. O movimento vai ser de sueste para nordeste e as células nascem essencialmente nas serras do Algarve !
Localmente no Vale do Tejo, Alto Alentejo e quem sabe Baixo Alentejo poderá chover na ordem dos 40 mm !
Mas aviso já que é muito fácil errar porque os modelos não estão nada em sintonia !


----------



## Fernando Costa (27 Set 2014 às 16:04)

Bem como já tinha dito. Espero para a primeira semana de Outubro tempo estável e quente. Depois disso espero instabilidade e tempo fresco a partir do dia 8 até ao dia 15. Os principais modelos insistem em mostrar isso. No geral espero um mês literalmente misto ora tempo estável ora intercalando com tempo mais instável. Primeira semana com temperaturas acima da média depois temperaturas mais dentro da média. No fim é provável que tínhamos um mês com ligeira anomalia positiva na temperatura e também na precipitação. Espero que assim seja


----------



## thunderstorm87 (27 Set 2014 às 22:13)

boas o que se pode esperar para esta noite e dia de amanha???


----------



## rubenpires93 (28 Set 2014 às 22:21)

O próximo mês de Outubro irá iniciar com tempo estável mas de pouca consistência e durabilidade pois no 1º fim de semana (próximo) a instabilidade estará de volta e poderá vir em força no decorrer da Lua Cheia. 

500HPA Geop. 9-Painel (28/09 z12h):





ECMWF vs. GFS next 8/10 days (28/09 z00h/z12h):
00z:




12z:





Coloquei aqui as 2 run's para tentar transmitir aquilo que penso que será um misto de ambas as run's.

Posto isto aproveitem esta semana, porque a partir do próximo e 1º fim de semana de Outubro a instabilidade irá de novo chegar e poderá bem se instalar com o pico desta incursão a ocorrer pela Lua Cheia e as temperaturas poderão descer nessa altura de forma significativa, pelo que o contraste desta semana com a chegada desta frente poderá trazer os primeiros surtos de gripe/constipações e doenças do trato respiratório. :assobio:


----------

